# Deuce Traveler's Sewer Rats



## Deuce Traveler (Jul 28, 2011)

Deuce Traveler's Sewer Rats
Chapter One: Collateral Damage

	It was the yelling of the crowd that first caught your attention.  You and many of the other Sewer Rats were sitting in Abe's Pub as dusk began to settle.  The veterans (those that have stayed on for more than a couple years) were stopped from their comments on how business had slowed of late by roars of excitement from outside.  As a group, all of your fellow drinkers went to the grimy windows that revealed the City streets, where a crowd of screaming fans followed a party of adventurers who were throwing copper pieces into the streets.  Adventuring companies had a habit of throwing copper into the streets after a successful run through the many forgotten catacombs below the City.  Forget your self-respect, make a spectacle of yourself, and collect enough of the copper while trailing in the adventurers' wake and you could gather the money for a decent supper and drink.

	"Them's the Company of the Silver Blades," a scarred kobold says, pointing at the five companions.  One was a tall, blonde elf in polished scale mail armor and with a yew bow.  Two others followed her, both human dark and brooding males with scarlet cloaks, plate mail armor, round shields, and sabres at the hip.  They looked as if they could be brothers.  Another armored male with red hair was throwing the copper around, while he was bedecked in holy symbols along his armor and shield, while a mace rocked along his belt.  Finally a hooded member of the company also threw coins, though his or her features were hidden under his or her cowl.  The five tall folk that made up the company pulled a good trick.  It was obvious that they had just come from the sewers as they had just enough grime to prove the fact.  Yet they still somehow looked beautiful, with armor and shield glinting enough in the sunlight to make an impression, and expensive clothes that spoke for them of their successes.  "They always make a mess of things, even more so then some of them other companies that pass through here.  Guess we won't be bored no more.  Gonna get work soon."

	The silence that followed was broken by the door of the Pub being swung open and a messenger shouted into the Pub.  *"Sorry to break this up, gents, but the Boss Lady wants some teams put together.  Sven!  Yellow Toes!  Sleepy Tom!  Joe Joe!  Burrfoot!  Down those drinks and head to the office right now!"*  The Boss Lady was the clerk, Artemesia, of course.  The Boss was Sir Silvershield, but Sewer Rats considered him more of the boss by authority of the City Council, and not really the brains.  When Sir Silvershield gave orders, you nodded respectfully to him and then tried to find out what was really going on before sticking your neck out.  When Artemesia needed you, you moved quickly and did exactly what she ordered, because following her orders gave a Sewer Rat the best chance of coming out alive and with some coin.

	Well, that's what the old timers who had been at it for more than a couple of years told you.  You still haven't been sent on a mission from her.  Still haven't gotten a chance to prove yourself.  You sigh as the Sewer Rats that were called down their last gulps of ale, shake hands with some of their friends, and head out the door.

	Your melancholy is shattered, however.  "Chernguk!  Pickwick!  Hardnose!  Kurkaz!  Down those drinks, go home and get geared up, and meet at the Sewer Rat office in half an hour.  Congrats, rookies!  Not sure why the Boss Lady wants a team made up entirely of newbies, but she must have her reasons."

	Your thoughts and feelings are your own, but you move quickly and meet up with your new team members near the office as night fell.  As you walked down the street together, you noticed a large, broad-shouldered man leave the Sewer Rats office.  You could smell him from many feet away, a stench of rotteness that you would soon not forget.  The man's body was completely covered by ragged clothing and a hood which hid his face.  He acknowledged you in a cheerful tone as he passed, "Evening governors.  Best of luck to you."  The odd man passed you by on his way towards the slums, and you were glad to breathe fresher air once he was gone.

	You entered the office and appeared in front of the desk of Miss Artemesia.  She still looked young for a human, though her face seemed to possess a permanent frown as she stared in though at one of two chessboards near the wall.  "Oh good, the new team is here.  Please come closer," she requested as she pulled her eyes from the games.  No Sewer Rat knew what two opponents she played against, but that one of the chess boards was white and light gray in color, while the other set was black and dark gray.  The darker board was the one which had occupied her attention before you had entered.

"I'm truly sorry that we haven't had a chance to talk before.  I do try to meet with new employees, on a one on one basis before I assign them to teams, but recent events have forced my hand.  The Silver Blades just came back from a mission from the tunnels below the City.  They fought some undead, though the mage of the party blasted some tunnel walls, it seems, and the rest might have damaged some piping.  I just sent some Sewer Rats to find the damaged piping and protect some Union repairmen, while the pipes are fixed.

	I have a different mission for you, if you are interested.  Mr. Stinks is a trusted contact and knows the sewers pretty well.  He just left this office with disturbing news.  According to him, the Silver Blades broke into a chamber housing magical equipment owned by Mr. Stinks' employer, took a valuable gem from one magical tool, and left without realizing that the gem was used to contain the tool's power.  Now rogue magic is seeping into the tunnels, and is posing a bit of a threat.  I need your team to go in, guide a couple of Union repairmen to these chambers, and destroy the tool and protect the repairmen as they seal the chamber back up.  Each of you will earn 500 gold coins for this job, before damages and other expenses that you may cause."


----------



## Herobizkit (Jul 28, 2011)

Pickwick, goblin devotee of the Great Brass Dragon Onatar, Lord of the Forge, chuckles aloud.  "Serves dat Elf-Lips right.  Always gabbin' about how great 'n powerful 'n magical dey are, but when it comes right down to it, dey don't have two clues about some little gem in some little tool..."

"And no cracks about little tools," Pickwick snaps as he adjusts his goggles between his huge pointed ears. "The only one of youse who can back dat up is the dwarf, 'n we don't want to see DAT again."


----------



## [OMENRPG]Ben (Jul 29, 2011)

Chernguk licked his cracked lips, squinting with discomfort at the amount of light in the room. He flicked his eyes up to the large chessboards, and then around the room to the various items that adorn it. 

In a quiet but somewhat gurgling voice, Chernguk asks "Mistress Boss Lady, what can we keep?" He quietly skulks forward to the front of the group, tilting his head away from the lights but keeping his pinprick pupils focused on Artemesia.


----------



## Deuce Traveler (Jul 30, 2011)

A familiar rookie Sewer Rat walks in during your discussion.  It's Needles, a scrappy kobold that recently signed up, though he wasn't at the Pub at the time.  He was probably working a shift as hired muscle somewhere.

"Very good, Needles is here now, so we can get into further details.  Chernguk, you can keep everything you find, except for sewer equipment or other City equipment.  For instance, if I ever hear of you boys stealing copper piping from the sewers to sell for scrap, I'll have you out of the Sewer Rats and into prison.  Lost property gets washed up into the sewers from above all the time, so if you find something lost like this I don't mind you keeping it.  Do not keep anything from the workshop that you are to seal up.  Simply destroy the tool I am sending you to wreck, and be done.  As I will show, this is for your own safety, as the items in that workshop are dangerous and should not be tampered with."

The clerk reaches down and picks up a sack that had been left next to her chair.  With a look of disgust, stands, walks up to your group in the center of the room, and upturns the contents of the container.  Out of the sack rolls out a dead rat, but of ridiculous size.  It's as large as a small dog, with overly large incisors.  The creature's fur has been split and had been bleeding in places where muscle tissue can be seen ripping out of flesh.

"The tool I am sending you to destroy is actually a portal.  According to Mr. Stinks, the portal normally looks like a polished mirror with treated brass frame and a large gem in the center.  The Silver Blades broke in and stole the gem.  The gem, however, was magical and held back the power of the portal.  Once the gem was removed the mirror became an entranceway to another world, one comprised entirely of a special form of energy.  The beneficial priest consider this a form of holy energy, while the thinkers at the Wizard schools would dub it a Positive Energy Plane.  Basically, it's raw life energy, with the power to heal in small doses, or to mutate life with extreme exposure.  Mr. Stinks says that infrequently random pulses from this portal are mutating life around that portion of the sewers.  The energy from the portal prevents the servants of Mr. Stinks employer from reaching the portal and solving this crisis on their own.  He is asking us to handle the situation, and warns that if we do not, the power being released from this portal may start affecting citizens of the City so that they start looking like this."  She nudges the rat carcass with her foot.  "I have a gem given to me by Mr. Stinks.  According to him, placing the gem into the center of the portal should destroy the portal and turn the tool back into a mirror.  It is both my opinion, and (after some convincing) the opinion of Mr. Stinks employer, that the device should be destroyed after that.  Shatter the glass and pound the frame into complete disrepair."


----------



## ghostcat (Jul 30, 2011)

"So where do we meet the repairmen,  how do we get to the chamber, do the repairmen know the way or have you a map?" Hardnose's gets carried away with having a proper job at last and starts to babble. Realising what he is doing, he stops talking and starts breathing deeply to get himself back under control.  "Sorry" he says sheepishly.


----------



## Fenris (Jul 30, 2011)

Herobizkit said:


> Pickwick, goblin devotee of the Great Brass Dragon Onatar, Lord of the Forge, chuckles aloud.  "Serves dat Elf-Lips right.  Always gabbin' about how great 'n powerful 'n magical dey are, but when it comes right down to it, dey don't have two clues about some little gem in some little tool..."
> 
> "And no cracks about little tools," Pickwick snaps as he adjusts his goggles between his huge pointed ears. "The only one of youse who can back dat up is the dwarf, 'n we don't want to see DAT again."




"That's why goblins make good lockpickers; you carry a tiny tool around with you at all times. No lock too small" whispers Fergus out of the side of his mouth to Pickwick.


"Seems to me if should go take the original gems back from the Silverblades, seeing as they stole it." offers Fergus. "But I realize that isn't our decision or our job, we shall do as you have asked Mistress, and it shall be completed." adds Fergus.


----------



## Fangor the Fierce (Jul 30, 2011)

Needles had seen the others before, loitering around the pub, awaiting an assignment just as he had been.  Luckily, this was not his only form of work, as his recent job of making sure a certain gnome remembered his debt was one he relished.  Now, he stands listening to the job at hand.  He does breath a sigh of relief, as there were no gnomes in this band of Sewer Rats.

"This mirror... it causes those around it to mutate?  Are we safe to get near the thing to put the gem on?" he asks, wondering if they had inadvertently gotten on the wrong side of someone and this was their way of dealing with the group.


----------



## [OMENRPG]Ben (Jul 30, 2011)

Chernguk presses his thin lips into an eerie smile, and blinks his eyes slowly as he dips his head to Artemesia. Once Needles speaks, his attention is brought to the aspect of mutating like the rat, his eyes darting back and forth between the rat and his own hands, inspecting them as if imagining them to be warped. 

A consternated frown twists Chernguk's pale face as he thinks about its possible effects. He eagerly looks to Artemesia for a response.


----------



## Fenris (Jul 30, 2011)

[OMENRPG]Ben said:


> Chernguk presses his thin lips into an eerie smile, and blinks his eyes slowly as he dips his head to Artemesia. Once Needles speaks, his attention is brought to the aspect of mutating like the rat, his eyes darting back and forth between the rat and his own hands, inspecting them as if imagining them to be warped.
> 
> A consternated frown twists Chernguk's pale face as he thinks about its possible effects. He eagerly looks to Artemesia for a response.




"Don't worry" says Fergus reassuringly, "You can't get any uglier" says the dwarf with a smile. "so any mutation will be an improvement"


----------



## [OMENRPG]Ben (Jul 31, 2011)

Fenris said:


> "Don't worry" says Fergus reassuringly, "You can't get any uglier" says the dwarf with a smile. "so any mutation will be an improvement"





Chernguk grumbles something coarse and nearly inaudible in goblin about ugly bald dwarves.


----------



## Herobizkit (Jul 31, 2011)

"Ah, don't take it so hard, Chernguk," Pickwick said with a wide-toothed grin, "I mean, sure he's hung, but dat's about ALL he's got goin' for 'im."

"'Sides, none of ain't ain't too pretty that we couldn't use some kinda mutation.  I'd like to see what kinda stuff might happen..."


----------



## Fangor the Fierce (Aug 1, 2011)

"Looks like you volunteered to place the gem," Needles adds to Pickwick's comment.  He awaits Artemesia's response though, as she may have more to this mirror and gem than was first revealed.


----------



## Deuce Traveler (Aug 2, 2011)

"We could try to track down the party which caused this problem in the first place, but you would be depending on their good will, as they are a bit more combat experienced.  We could go to the City Councilors, but the six of them normally allows adventurers to act freely in the depths below.  And then there is the fact that we would be revealing the possibility of other workshops to loot below.  There are several helpful and powerful non-humans that work in those depths, and I would like to avoid a sudden surge in adventurers stomping around and looking to throw fireballs among the sewers we are employed to keep safe.  The repairmen will meet you at the entrance to the Black, Section 2 sewers.  As you know, the passageways below descend from the highest black level to white.  The bands are Black, Red, Orange, Yellow, Green, Blue, Indigo, Violet, and White, with black being almost entirely modern sewers and white being completely a set of passageways from an older city that ours was built upon.   The repairmen know the way and carry maps with them.  All joking aside, your question about possibly being mutated by this thing is a good one.  According to Mr. Stinks, his employer was studying the tool but never used it as he felt the danger was too great.  Because of that he only has a theory on how it works.  He believes that the portal that is created may be defective.  Normally a planar portal is supposed to only act as an entranceway, but not transfer planar material.  There are safeguards built into such devices to prevent accidents.  However, he believes that the tool is defective and once the energy from the other side builds too much, it pulses forth into our world.  He believes that as long as you avoid being in front of the portal when it is about to pulse, you should be fine.  Here is the spare gem that can be used to seal the portal so you can destroy the device."

Saying this, the clerk slides a small, pink gem across the desk for you to take.

OOC: Hope I got all the questions covered.


----------



## Herobizkit (Aug 2, 2011)

Pickwick's eyes gloss over as Miss Artemisia rambles on about politics and portals and colors until she withdraws the pink gem.  Pickwick starts to shuffle forward, entranced by the gem's shape, its texture, its easily pocket-able size.  "So all we gotta do is smash the tool, then we each get a gem like this one?"


----------



## Deuce Traveler (Aug 2, 2011)

"The portal must be sealed by placing the gem onto its surface.  Then the portal should close and be replaced by a mirror-like substance.  Smash the mirror to destroy the artifact.  I imagine that the gem would have completed its function by then, and since Mr. Stinks didn't mention what to do with the gem afterwards, I assume you can keep and sell it."


----------



## [OMENRPG]Ben (Aug 2, 2011)

"Are we expected to run into much resistance? Should we be fast or sneaky? Or both?" Chernguk gurgles thoughtfully, sliding his heavily calloused finger along the flat of a throwing axe attached to his belt.


----------



## Fangor the Fierce (Aug 2, 2011)

Needles had taken his chance to speak, and it looks like it has at least been given some weight.  Listening to the answers, and the ability to keep the gem, he knows there is only one, and there are 5 of the Sewer Rats.  "One gem to split among us all..." he mutters, shaking his head.

"What type of creatures are populating this level of the sewers that we are headed to.  A little knowledge on what to expect and how to deal with it would help us all in this little job.  Heading into a zombie infested lair without anything to deal with them would suck.."

He wonders just how many things will end up looking like a pincushion when he's done with this job...


----------



## Herobizkit (Aug 3, 2011)

Pickwick stares off into space, pondering what kind of things he could make with the money he'd get from a pocket full of gems just like the one he holds now...


----------



## [OMENRPG]Ben (Aug 3, 2011)

Chernguk eyeballs Pickwick suspiciously as he seems to grow fond of the large gem he is holding. "Remember Pick, we need that to do our job..."


----------



## ghostcat (Aug 3, 2011)

Hardnose sees Pickwick eyeing up the gem and decides to take matters into his own hands. He snatches up the gem before anyone else can grabs it and puts it in his pouch. "Everybody ready?" he says "then lets go."


----------



## Herobizkit (Aug 3, 2011)

Pickwick snaps back into focus as the gem is snatched from his hand.  "Awwww," he says forlornly.  "Well, I guess we'd best go so we can all get our OWN gem."


----------



## Fenris (Aug 3, 2011)

Herobizkit said:


> Pickwick snaps back into focus as the gem is snatched from his hand.  "Awwww," he says forlornly.  "Well, I guess we'd best go so we can all get our OWN gem."




"I'd rather Hardnose hold onto the gem anyway. All right let's go seal up this portal." say Fergus.


----------



## Deuce Traveler (Aug 3, 2011)

"To be honest, I don't know what problems you might expect.  Normally the sewers close to the city are reasonably safe except for the occasional vermin such as overly aggressive rats.  If I thought it was completely safe, however, we would simply send in the Union workers without asking you to accompany them.  But after seeing this creature, who died after fatally mutating, I am worried over creatures that may have mutated and not died..." The clerk's voice trails off as she nudges the ugly, large rat-like corpse with her shoe.

OOC: Unless no one has another question or preparation, we will start my next post with meeting the Union workers at the sewer entrance.  I know some of your PCs have dark vision, but not all.  How do those without dark vision expect to see in complete darkness with only 2 sun rods for light amongst 5 characters?


----------



## Fangor the Fierce (Aug 3, 2011)

"Sure, let's get this done and get some work in!" he adds, as the gem is looted.  He wonders just how easily it would be to pilfer the gem, but decides to leave it in their hands for now.

Checking his weapons, his gear, and then nodding, he heads out to the meeting place, keeping an eye on the group.  He has not worked with anyone before, and is used to making up his own mind when the time came to decisions.  Working with a team will be a change...


----------



## Deuce Traveler (Aug 5, 2011)

The party heads out and meets with the two Union workers outside of one of the many entrances to the sewer.  The men are both dwarves, each carrying a full bag slung over their shoulders and wearing specialized mining helmets that make a faint splashing sound when their heads move.  *"So, you're our protection for this little jaunt?  People in the City call me Stubby, and my buddy here is red,"* he says, jerking his thumb at his red-bearded companion.

*"I'm ready to start.  Red and I will pull up the rear, and we'll be barking directions from back here.  It's your job to take point and keep the area clear for any danger.  The tunnels get a bit tight, with only about a five foot circumference through much of where we'll be walking.  Though it opens up wider where some of the piping links up, or in the occasional chamber.  So which of you is gonna take lead?  What's your party order?"*


----------



## Fangor the Fierce (Aug 5, 2011)

Looking at the group, Needles was not sure if anyone else was able to lead in the dark.  "I can take lead.  I don't need light and can sneak about quietly.  Unless someone else is better at this than me.."


----------



## ghostcat (Aug 5, 2011)

"Unfortunately I can't see too well in the dark. I'll stay near the back and protect our union friends. That way I won't interfer with Needles' scouting." says Hardnose.









*OOC:*


[MENTION=34958]Deuce Traveler[/MENTION] I overlooked the fact that 3e Halflings don't have darkvision. Can I replace my oils with sunrods or is it too late.


----------



## [OMENRPG]Ben (Aug 5, 2011)

Chernguk walks around the clustered group so that he is beside Needles, giving him a slight nod. "I can come with, I live in these tunnels, and don't like the bright light anyway..."

He reaches around to his lower back, pulling out his crossbow made from an assortment of repurposed sewer materials, bones, and melted down pipes. He unsprings the crossbars and cranks the leverage switch into place, cranking down on a lever to put tension on the string. 

Pulling a bolt from the strange quiver at his back, he knocks it in place and flicks the trigger assembly, locking the bolt in place. He connects his two climbing hooks onto his belt harness, and then takes a steadying breath. He looks at Needles, and gives a single, firm nod.


----------



## Fangor the Fierce (Aug 5, 2011)

Watching the laboring task of the crude crossbow being readied, Needles is disinterested.  When the task is done, he looks to the others and adds, "Then the rest can fill in the middle."

Turning to the entrance, Needles flings out a slim rope with a leather stitched ending in one hand and a black stone in the other.  Placing the stone at the end, he lets it hang, ready to be flung at a moments notice.  "A sling is easier to use, and does not reflect light.  Might want to muddy up those pipes to stop light being reflected."

Turning to the entrance, he heads in, ready to get this underway.

[sblock=Needles Skills]Not sure how you want to run the checks, so here is what he has.  You can roll for him privately, so that he is unaware of crit failures/etc.  Listen +5, Spot +5, Balance +7, Tumble +7, Move Silently +7, Hide +11, Search +10.  He will move quietly and keeping to the shadows (Hide/Move Silently) while listening and checking for anything out of the ordinary.  Should he encounter anything, balance/tumble and search are listed.[/sblock]


----------



## Herobizkit (Aug 5, 2011)

Pickwick examines his longspear and wonders if he has chosen wisely for the tight quarters of the sewers.  "Yeah, I'm... gonna stay behind the beefcakes."


----------



## Deuce Traveler (Aug 5, 2011)

OOC:

[MENTION=30034]ghostcat[/MENTION]: Please change out your items on your character sheet now.  I'll give you a few hours before I continue this.

Correct me if I'm wrong but the Party Order is:

Needles
Chernguk
Pickwick
Fergus
Hardnose
Union Workers

The longspear would work well in tight conditions, as it could be used to stab past Needles if he was in melee and the longspear wielder was behind him.  Instead he has a crossbow shooter behind him, which is also fine.


----------



## [OMENRPG]Ben (Aug 6, 2011)

OOC:

That seems fine, although Chernguk would want to scout up ahead, out of the range of light of the rest of the party. If that is where Needles is going, then that is where he will go to back him up. If Needles doesn't want to do that, then he will do it himself. 

With 60' darkvision, I don't really want to be in teh light of the headlamps or sunrods. And, just to be clear, the crossbow is made out of recycled sewer bits that he's found over the years, so its not inordinately polished or shiny. In fact, I would say its rather grimy, but in good working condition.


----------



## Deuce Traveler (Aug 7, 2011)

Chernguk and Needles take point, about 60 feet away from the party in order to avoid the chance of being caught up in their light.  When they are stopped at intersections they wait for the party to catch up and for Stubby and Red to issue directional commands.  *"The left passage!  Straight on for 200 feet!  Stop!  Left again!  No right!  You're other right!"*

This goes on for a good twenty minutes, your footsteps echoing in the drier passages of the tight sewer tunnels and splashing in the rarer areas where water had collected and not drained.

OOC: Chernguk and Needles, make a Listen Check.  If you make a DC 15 check, roll a Spot Check.


----------



## [OMENRPG]Ben (Aug 7, 2011)

Alright, I would also like to roll for a Hide and Move silently while we were traveling in the dark. The first roll is Hide, second roll is Move Silently, third roll is Listen, fourth roll is Spot.

Alright, got a natural twenty Listen check! 

So 24 Hide, 14 MS, Nat twenty Listen, and 18 Spot. 

IC:

Chernguk attempts to move close to the wall of the tunnels, peering around every corner cautiously while listening intently. He grips his crossbow in a tactical ready position, the butt of the weapon brought up to his shoulder. He does his best to avoid the water wherever possible, minimizing the amount of noise he makes while remaining aware of his surroundings. 

As the engineers shout out directional orders, Chernguk grumbles in annoyance. They didn't need to shout and announce to the entire sewer that they were there, Chernguk didn't feel that he wanted to save some stupid dwarf that got eaten by a mutated monster rat.


----------



## Fangor the Fierce (Aug 7, 2011)

As the group moves along, Needles enjoys the rare times when the dwarves are quiet.  They were a loud and boisterous bunch, and Needles begins to think on the times when the dwarven Sewer Rats enjoyed a nice brawl in the taverns.

Rolling Hide/Move Silently/Listen/Possible Spot


----------



## Deuce Traveler (Aug 8, 2011)

Chernguk and Needles
[sblock]
Both of you hear a shriek from somewhere ahead.  The sound seems distant, but moving back and forth along the tunnel.  For a brief moment Chernguk sees the fluttering of wings at the edge of his vision.  Whatever it is, it seems to take up half the tunnel.
[/sblock]

The party gets closer to the scouts as the scouts crouch and listen.


----------



## [OMENRPG]Ben (Aug 8, 2011)

OOC: I'm a bit embarrassed to admit but I don't know how to make a spoiler section. Help?


IC for Needles/GM:




Chernguk whispers with a quiet hiss to Needles."I see something flapping... maybe a tunnel bat. Big." He slowly raises the sight of his crossbow up to his eye, attempting to track the elusive and dark flapping thing. He didn't want to waste a bolt if he didn't have to, but he was almost certain the thing would attack if those damn noisy dwarves came around the corner.

OOC: Roughly how far away is it, and roughly how large is the tunnel?


----------



## Fangor the Fierce (Aug 8, 2011)

Needles turns to the others behind him with a single finger to his lips, showing them to shut up and keep the noise down.  He then peers down the tunnel, trying to spot what Chernguk had described as a large bat.

"We can either take care of it here, or lure it back to an intersection.  That way we can all help in dealing with it.  How far back was that last intersection?"


----------



## Deuce Traveler (Aug 9, 2011)

OOC: The creature is just outside of 60 feet, flying back and forth along the tunnel.  The sounds of your travel must have gotten its attention, but your stealth has blinded it to the scouts' actual location.

The tunnel itself is a little more than 5 feet in diameter.

And to create a hidden block, you type in the following without spaces:

[ s b l o c k ]
Blah Blah Blah
[ / s b l o c k ]

[sblock]
Blah...
[/sblock]


----------



## ghostcat (Aug 10, 2011)

Hardnose signals the two dwarves that he is going to stop by holding his hand out, stops and draws his sword. he then stands ready to see what is going on.

[sblock=OOC]You can also give the block a label by using
[.sblock=Blah]blah blah blah[./sblock] (ignore .)[/sblock]


----------



## Fangor the Fierce (Aug 10, 2011)

"Shoot it, lure it back to the others, on three?" Needles asks quietly, as he prepares his attack.  His sling ready, he only looks for a hint of acceptance from the scout.  If Chernguk agrees, Needles counts down with his offhand 1, 2, and on 3, he let's the sling fly after Chernguk releases his bolt.


----------



## Herobizkit (Aug 10, 2011)

Pickwick nods silently, pulling out his longspear and setting it to receive a nice, light snack.









*OOC:*


Draw longspear, set spear to receive charge.


----------



## Deuce Traveler (Aug 11, 2011)

OOC: Ok, the sling thrower needs room and will be in front of the one firing the crossbow bolt.  The two of you, roll a d20 to see if you hit.  -1 penalty from the creature since it is partially obscured due to being at the end of your vision.


----------



## [OMENRPG]Ben (Aug 11, 2011)

Chernguk cocks his head slightly in contemplation, looking down the sight of his crossbow. He clicks in his throat and nods slightly, pulling the trigger and loosing a bolt at the flapping creature.


----------



## Fangor the Fierce (Aug 11, 2011)

Needles move in front, aiming for the flying creature and getting ready to head back to the group.  The bullet flies from the sling, as he hopes to hear a screeching bat splash down.


----------



## Deuce Traveler (Aug 11, 2011)

Needles shot goes wide, though Chernguk's seems to strike as there is a corresponding shriek that echoes painfully along the narrow tunnels.  This is followed by the sound of wings and a second shriek that rattles your bones and nearly brings you to your knees.

OOC: Need a damage roll for Chernguk's shot.  Everyone needs to make a DC 14 Fortitude check or be Shaken.  The creature is now coming towards you.  Because of the tight confines, only a combination of two characters will be able to attack, as long as first character is in melee and the second character has a ranged weapon that is easy to fire (like a crossbow, not a sling) or a long weapon (like a longspear).


----------



## Herobizkit (Aug 11, 2011)

Pickwick heard the sharp screech of the creature... sort of.  His mind was awash with images of shimmering pink gems and a massive forge, so much so that he barely noticed it at all.


----------



## [OMENRPG]Ben (Aug 11, 2011)

Chernguk winces in surprise and a small amount of pain as the shriek crushes in on his eardrums. He tries to maintain focus so that he can reload and get another shot off quickly.  He tucks his body tight against the wall, minimizing his profile and hoping that the creature doesn't even see him. 

OOC: As a reminder, I have 60' dark vision, and would like to keep my previous skill rolls if possible. If not, I can roll again.


----------



## Fangor the Fierce (Aug 11, 2011)

Letting the bullet fly, Needles was too interested in heading back tot he others to lure the threat to it's destruction that his aim is off.  Shaking his head, the screeching noise is hard to shake off.


----------



## ghostcat (Aug 12, 2011)

Hardnose can just make out that the scouts are fighting something in the glum. Just as they start to retreat, a dreadful shriek reverberates down the passage. rattling Hardnose's teeth and leaving him shacking in his boots.

Although he does not feel right, Hardnose knows that he should be doing something. So he draws his sword and steps to the front of the party.


----------



## Deuce Traveler (Aug 12, 2011)

The bat-like creature shrieked as it bounced and tumbled along the walls of the corridor.  Most of the party was shaken as it appeared in front of the scouts.  However, with a heroic force of willpower, Hardnose raced forward and met the creature head-on right before it tried to sink its fangs into Needles.

OOC: Hardnose will get an attack, which will end this round.  If Hardnose hits against AC: 13 he will get to also roll for damage.  Hardnose has a -2 to his attack roll due to being shaken.  Everyone roll for initiative.


----------



## ghostcat (Aug 13, 2011)

Hardnose starts a series of faints and attacks against the monster, ending in an attempt to stab it through the heart.


----------



## Fenris (Aug 14, 2011)

Fergus holds his ears against the shrieking and with the tight quarters up ahead, he staggers back to guard the repair men in case the creature passes by his companions as well as to be further away from the horrible noise.

OOC: A natural one of course!


----------



## [OMENRPG]Ben (Aug 15, 2011)

Chernguk tries to hunker down out of the way, preparing to reload his crossbow and launch another bolt into the creature's underbelly.


----------



## Deuce Traveler (Aug 15, 2011)

OOC: Well, that critical was a game changer.

The creature rushed forward to sink its fangs into the nearest shaken Sewer Rat, but before it could, brave Hardnose rushed forward  Though the man was clearly shaken, he soldiered on with two quick feints at the wings, then a last second thrust to where he guess the heart lay.  It was a good guess, and an even greater strike, as the bat-like thing shuddered, cried and collapsed into a dead heap.

The Sewer Rats and Union workers took turns examining the creature under lantern light.  It truly was an ugly thing.  It could have been your typical cave rat, except many times a normal bat's size, and several dangerous deformities such as razor sharp teeth that overgrew bleeding gums, red fur, mishappen legs, and tear-streaked eyelids where its eyes liquified and drained.  You take pity on the corpse and are glad to see it slain.  Despite its aggressiveness, the mutations of its body must have caused it to be in intense pain.

"Caw," one of the Union members gasps.  "This ain't be a pleasing sight."


----------



## Fangor the Fierce (Aug 15, 2011)

"I don't know.  I rather like the sight of it being dead instead of the sight of those teeth clamping down on my head.  But that's just me..."

Needles pokes about at the creature, making sure it's dead.


----------



## [OMENRPG]Ben (Aug 15, 2011)

Chernguk looks thankfully at Hardnose, nodding his pale head in his direction. He loads another bolt into his crossbow, sets the clamp, and then shoulders his weapon. He watches as Needles nudges the deformed bat, considering if anything on the beast would be edible. 

Deciding that it wouldn't be safe to eat, there are definitely salvageable parts on the beast. He quietly pulls out his dagger, and stretches the beasts wing open, examining the flesh there and assessing its potential use. 

OOC: Due to Chernguk's predilection for salvaging everything, I would like to see if the wing-leather would be useful in any way. Even if he can't determine if it would be, he would like to cut leather from the wing as best as possible. Let me know what I should roll.


----------



## Fenris (Aug 15, 2011)

"Well now we see that the rat was not an anomaly. We may face many more creatures who have been affected by this energy. I hope they are no worse than this" says Fergus.


----------



## Herobizkit (Aug 15, 2011)

Pickwick whistled at the misshapen corpse.  "If only we could control the power that made this..."


----------



## Deuce Traveler (Aug 16, 2011)

Chernguk realizes that he may be able to make something out of the wings, and he goes about the grotesque business of cutting them away.  He will see what he can craft afterwards.

The cutting causes one of the Union workers to make retching noises.  Once he calms down he says, "Look, this thing is really giving me the creeps.  What say we get out of these tunnels and continue on.  The sewers open up a bit ahead.

So saying he directs the party out while Chernguk finishes up.  Soon you find yourself in a large passageway, about 30 feet in width, and with multiple tunnels connecting from the left and right walls.  Sewage water drains in various quantities from these tunnels, draining into a large cavity in the center.  Walkways flank either side, one of which you are standing upon.  The water in the cavity stinks badly, and flows away from you like some thickened river.  "We're close now.  Just another ten minute walk upstream of this passage.  At least we won't have to traverse the tight tunnels again until we walk back out."  He waits for the party to take point, unwilling himself to go first.


----------



## Fangor the Fierce (Aug 16, 2011)

After attempting to find his bullet in the small passageway, Needles is relieved to find the passageway open up.  Something was still making his scales itch, as he examines the room they find themselves in.  This was an open room, multiple tunnels, walkways and stinking water.  

"You know, this would be a good place to lay in wait for passer-by's.  If I were a grotesque and mutated bat or rat, I would hide here, wait for prey, and snack on the unlucky ones."

Taking the walkway with some caution, he checks to make sure each step of his is sure, and that the walkways are not about to crumble beneath his footing.  He moves slowly but deliberately, watching the shadows for anything hiding.


----------



## ghostcat (Aug 16, 2011)

Hardnose replies to Pickwick "That mirror is evil. It must be destroyed. Come on let's go before any more creatures come to investigate the noise."

Hardnose cleans the creatures blood from his sword and sheafs his sword, takes his usual position protecting the workers and follows the party down the tunnels.


----------



## Herobizkit (Aug 17, 2011)

Pickwick raised an eyebrow.  "I dunno, Hardnose... magic isn't Good OR Evil, as far as I know.  But it's damn hard to predict sometimes."

"Now machines," he said excitedly, "they ALWAYS do what they're built to do.  They may break down from time to time, sure, but once you fix 'em, they work great.  Nothin' random about a crossbow, or a water pump, or a steam-powered horseless wagon."

Pickwick's mind began to spin.  A machine that could open and close a doorway between worlds... like a gate.  To the stars.


----------



## Deuce Traveler (Aug 18, 2011)

Needles sees that the walkways are solid, and made mostly of solid rock with cobblestones on the surface.  The party starts walking forward again, engaged in discussions about the threats they might face.  Even the Union members join the gaggle and talk about the odd beasts that have been encountered so far and may be encountered in the future.

The discussion continues until the party hears some clacking echoing upon stones, as if someone was knocking quite near.  It's one of the Union workers who shouts out first.  It seems as if there are three giant cockroaches blended into the ceiling above you.  The three foot long creatures beat their wings and begin to drop in an attempt to land upon some of you.

OOC: Everyone make either a Spot or Listen check, whichever you believe to give you a higher chance of succeeding.  If you make a DC 12 check, you are not surprised this round and may roll for initiative and combat actions.  The roaches will go last and have an initiative of 1, as they have a distance to drop and react slowly.


----------



## Fangor the Fierce (Aug 18, 2011)

Needles can only hope that whatever the others awaken with their talking is drawn to their chatter.  He keeps silent, watching the upcoming tunnel and whatever it holds for them.  It is not surprising when he spots the incoming roaches, but is too slow to react in time.  He deftly moves to a side with his back against the wall.


----------



## Herobizkit (Aug 19, 2011)

Pickwick's imagination was running wild now, imagining a whole series of Magitech portals spanning hundreds of leagues across the world, making a fortune charging people for the use of the technology.  He would have to name the enterprise after himself, of course...


----------



## [OMENRPG]Ben (Aug 20, 2011)

Chernguk, having bundled up the disembodied bat-rat wings and placing them in his pack, readied his crossbow again and moved forward alertly. If the rest of the group wanted to make so much noise, he supposed he would use them as a form of distractionary bait. 

He lurked to the periphery of the group, holding his crossbow in his grimy hands, still coated with some blood of the creature. As they progressed deeper into the tunnels, closer to the source of the magic, he idly listened to the chatter of his companions, trying to remain as aware as possible.

He froze as soon as he heard the clacking sound of the insects along the roof of the tunnel, jerking his head up to the ceiling and focusing his dilated eyes upon the grotesque creatures clinging there. He tried to tuck tight against the wall of the tunnel, concealing himself from their senses as best as possible, while taking aim at the lead creature.


----------



## ghostcat (Aug 20, 2011)

Hardnose is walking along listening to the conversation and occasionally contributing. When he hears clacking coming from above, which suddenly stops. Looking up he sees a giant cockroach falling on the party. He draws his short sword and tries to his it but in his rush hits only air.


----------



## Deuce Traveler (Aug 22, 2011)

Hardnose swung as the creatures descended, but missed.  Chernguk also fired his own bolt, but his attack bounced off the tough shell of the one he hit.

The creatures landed and attacked, one going for one of the Union workers while the other two struck at Needles and Fergus.

The first creature stumbled so badly that it missed, fell into the sewer water, and with a cry was struggling to climb the sewer walls back up onto the walkway.  The other two also missed their targets, though Stubby fell and cried out as he twisted his ankle in his haste to get away from the creature.

OOC: Round 1 over.  The party members are now no longer surprised.  Everyone may act now in round 2.


----------



## Fenris (Aug 22, 2011)

Fergus swings his axe at the cockroach attacking the Union workers.


----------



## ghostcat (Aug 22, 2011)

After recovering his balance from his wild swing, Hardnose attacks the creature attacking the union worker.


----------



## [OMENRPG]Ben (Aug 23, 2011)

Chernguk grits his teeth in determined concentration, reloading his crossbow and firing off a bolt again.


----------



## Fangor the Fierce (Aug 23, 2011)

Needles doesn't like being attacked, as he takes a step back.  The roach had missed him this time, and Needles was not keen on letting it get another chance.  His sling whips around and lets the bullet fly, hoping to knock the roach off the perch and to its demise below.

[sblock=Damage]If he hits, dmg is 2[/sblock]


----------



## Deuce Traveler (Aug 23, 2011)

*Combat Round 2*

Initiative:
Hardnose: 14
Chernguk: 13
Roach 1: 2
Roach 2: 1
Roach 3: 0
Fergus: ?
Needles: ?
Pickwick: ?

OOC: Players will go last until init rolled.

IC: Hardnose and Chernguk both attacked in order to save the Union worker, and buying time for Stubby and Red to scramble away.  Although they did not slay the giant roach, their blows chipped away at its shell (-4 hps to Roach 2).

The first roach was able to scramble back onto the walkway, about 10 feet behind the party, but was unable to do anything else this round.

The second snapped at Hardnose in retaliation, but it missed badly and only brushed against his boot.

The third roach went to help its buddy, snapping at Fergus, which tears a small flesh wound into the back of his weakly armored calf (-2 hps to Fergus).

Despite the wound, Fergus' axe continues its downward journey, impacting the second roach and killing it in an explosion of green bug pulp (-9 more hps to roach 2, -13 hps total, bug dead).

Needles moves next, a stone from his sling cutting into the third giant roach and tearing open a segment of carapice (-2 hps to Roach 3).

Finally, Pickwick engages with his longspear, stabbing the body, but not yet killing the creature. (-4 hps to Roach 3, -6 hps total).

Actions and rolls for round 3, please... still facing one injured and one uninjured giant roach.


----------



## Fangor the Fierce (Aug 23, 2011)

Needles loads another bullet, slinging as fast as he could at the roaches that were attacking the group.  He tries to knock it off the perch again, hoping for another lucky shot.  (Still has sling and using ranged attacks, not rapier yet)


----------



## Herobizkit (Aug 23, 2011)

*OOC:*


Oh yeah, that was a Spot check I rolled up there, not my Init.  Sorry.


----------



## [OMENRPG]Ben (Aug 24, 2011)

Chernguk tucks himself against the wall as tight as possible, minimizing his body form and trying to stiffen his body for improved accuracy. Quickly loading another bolt, he changes target to the roach just damaged by his comrades, hoping to finish it off. With a frustrated gurgle, he lets the bolt fly.


----------



## ghostcat (Aug 24, 2011)

Hardnose continues attacking the injured cockroach.


----------



## Deuce Traveler (Aug 25, 2011)

Hardnose: 14
Chernguk: 13
Pickwick: 3
Roach 1: 2
Roach 2: 1
Roach 3: 0
Fergus: ?
Needles: ?

The second roach was killed swiftly, with a strike from Hardnose nearly severing a leg and a shot from Chernguk finishing it off by driving deep into its brain.

Pickwick switches targets and stabs at the last roach, which he impales on his spear with a punishing thrust.  The creature twitches, then falls quiet.

The last of the roaches is killed, and all is now peaceful again.

 Gunzuul Farreach
[sblock]
 Gunzuul Farreach, as you try to make sense of your crude map, you realize that you can hear the sounds of combat in the direction you were planning to go.  It seems to be coming from a nearby large chamber only 80 feet down the tunnel you are currently travelling.  As you ponder investigating, the sounds of combat end only to be replaced by the sounds of men talking.
[/sblock]


----------



## Boddynock (Aug 25, 2011)

Gunzuul moves in the direction of the fighting. Although he doesn’t know who’s involved – or who won – he doesn’t much care. He needs help in getting to his destination, and he’s not fussy how he gets it. And if anybody wants to dispute his right to travel down here … well, he’s just in the mood for a fight, himself.

So he strides into the cavern and hails the group he finds there.

“My name is Gunzuul Farreach. I’m looking for a young woman by the name of Tania. Have you seen her? She’s just a slip of a thing but she’s feisty. And there would have been a halfling with her, by the name of Brendarr.”

“They’re on their way to find some magic mirror, and I mean to make sure she’s all right. So can you help me make head or tail of this map?”


----------



## Herobizkit (Aug 25, 2011)

Once safe, Pickwick slowly backs away to the rear of the group.  His hands tremble uncontrollably for a brief moment, then he regains his composure. _This is much different than hunting_, he thought to himself.

He barely notices the arrival of the stranger, thought he does manage to glance in the newcomer's direction from the corner of his eye.


----------



## [OMENRPG]Ben (Aug 25, 2011)

Chernguk casually walks over to the roach that he had slain, pressing his grimy booted foot upon its carapace and attempting to retrieve the bolt firmly lodged into its brain. He suspiciously regards the newcomer, vaguely pointing the crossbow at him, even though it is unloaded. 

His beady eyes flick back and forth from the newcomer and the others, assessing their reactions to one another.


----------



## Boddynock (Aug 25, 2011)

The party sees a muscular dwarf, dressed in nondescript browns, already filthy from splashing through the sewers. His flyaway hair and beard, a light ginger, hint at a careless nature but the bright, crystal blue eyes which stare confidently at them give the lie to that impression. He’s carrying a large crossbow which, unlike the goblin’s, is still loaded.

And is that a beer keg strapped to his back?


----------



## Fangor the Fierce (Aug 26, 2011)

Needles inspects the newcomer, checking for an extra arm, a head growing out of the side of his neck.  He even checks to see if this wandering fool has a few extra feet.  A little disgruntled that it's just another dwarf, he eyes the dwarf with suspicion.

"Just where the hell did you come from and why are you down here?"


----------



## Boddynock (Aug 26, 2011)

Gunzuul scowls.

“Where’d I come from? Topside? Why am I here? What’s the matter, are you deaf? I told you, I’m looking for a friend who’s looking for a magic mirror.”

“Look, do you know anything about where I can find this spot, or not?”

He advances, pulling a scrap of parchment out of his pocket and heading towards the other dwarf for preference (although he won’t turn his back on the kobold).


----------



## Deuce Traveler (Aug 26, 2011)

OOC: It would seem from the dwarf's map and the party map, that you are all heading to the same chamber and same mirror.


----------



## Fenris (Aug 26, 2011)

Boddynock said:


> Gunzuul scowls.
> 
> “Where’d I come from? Topside? Why am I here? What’s the matter, are you deaf? I told you, I’m looking for a friend who’s looking for a magic mirror.”
> 
> ...




Fergus replies slowly "Yes Gunzuul, we know where that spot is. However we must warn you that the area is extraordinarily dangerous. We expect this to only get worse." says the dwarf gesturing to the overly large cockroaches.

"How was it that you came to look for your friend and why was she looking for this mirror?"


----------



## ghostcat (Aug 26, 2011)

"Greetings Señor Farreach. I'm sorry but we have not seen anyone since we entered the sewers." Hardnose looks at the dwarf closely while checking to make sure that he is not evil. Once satisfied, he will continue "Actually, we are investigating a magic mirror. It could be our interests coincide. Why don't you join us, this part of the sewer is very dangerous at the moment and there is safety in numbers."


----------



## Boddynock (Aug 27, 2011)

Looking at the cockroach corpses the dwarf says, "Hmm. You mean these aren't the usual sort of vermin you get down here?"

"Tania took on a commission from some stranger to report on the state of the mirror, despite my attempts to dissuade her. Brendarr tags along with her."

"Thing is, I'm convinced it's a setup. Don't know why or what's to be gained from it but I can't leave her in a lurch, so I intend to find her. And if you're headed that way, yeah, let's travel together."

[sblock=ghostcat]He's not evil. [/sblock]


----------



## Herobizkit (Aug 27, 2011)

"_Worse _than giant cockroaches?!" Pickwick asked incredulously. He was reasonably sure his Dragon God would protect him.  The others, well...

"And the bats!  You poor fool! Wait until you see those bats!"


----------



## Deuce Traveler (Aug 28, 2011)

A limping Stubby says, "If I may suggest, it might be a good idea to have the lad accompany you Rats.  Especially if we expect the mutated nasties to be worse closer to the source.  We ain't too fars away now."


----------



## [OMENRPG]Ben (Aug 28, 2011)

Chernguk stares at the newcomer's crossbow with a glint in his eye... and then continues to pull the bolts out of the roach, wiping the gunk off on his already obscenely dirty pants.


----------



## ghostcat (Aug 28, 2011)

"Stubby, your limping. Would you like me to have a look? says Hardnose. If Stubby says yes, he checks his wound but there is not much he can do at the moment. 

Having finished with Stuby, hardnose says "If everyone is ready, lets go. Gunzuul your with me."


----------



## Boddynock (Aug 29, 2011)

"Good. I'm ready."


----------



## Deuce Traveler (Aug 29, 2011)

"Yes, please," answered Stubby.  Hardnose saw that the ankle was badly sprained, but otherwise Stubby would be alright after a few days off work and if he kept the weight off.  He passed the info to the Union worker.

"Thanks.  Well, it should only be a bit more down this wide section until we come across a 10 foot wide side corridor that leads to the chamber.  Red and I will take the rear."

OOC: Need party order.


----------



## Boddynock (Aug 30, 2011)

OOC: Gunzuul would prefer to be in the middle, or towards the rear.


----------



## Fangor the Fierce (Aug 30, 2011)

"Just keep the chattering down and your weapon handy.  Seems we have need of it."  Needles then turns to the scout, nodding his readiness.  Needles takes to one side of the tunnel and keeps to the shadows.  Sling ready, he moves forward...


----------



## [OMENRPG]Ben (Aug 31, 2011)

Chernguk nods to Needles, remaining flanked to the other side opposite of him. He slowly removed one of the retrieved bolts and loads it into his crossbow, cocking the lever back and sealing up his quiver to protect it from the water. 

OOC: Adjacent or across the tunnel from Needles, but in the front enough with no light interference. I would also like to Hide, Move Silently


----------



## ghostcat (Aug 31, 2011)

Hardnose assists Stumpy to his place before resuming his usually place in front of the workers. Just to be on the safe side, he draws his sword.


----------



## Deuce Traveler (Sep 2, 2011)

The party moves forward, with Needles and Chernguk taking the lead.  Gunzuul trails them, and the rest of the group pulls the rear.  The walk is uneventful until they come to the chamber that supposedly holds the mirror portal they were sent to destroy.

The entrance to the chamber is fifty feet away from the party's two lead scouts.  It looks to be a hole in the masonry that was blasted through, leaving gray bricks strewn along the tunnel floor where a handful of rats are sniffing around.

The party can hear people talking inside the chamber, but cannot see what is going on inside nor make out the words from their current distance.


----------



## [OMENRPG]Ben (Sep 3, 2011)

Chernguk holds his hand up quietly to stop Needles and the rest of the group behind. He checked his crossbow to ensure it was fully loaded and primed to fire, then as quietly as possible moved forward at an angle oblique to the opening of the door. 

He perks his ears and tries to identify the voices within the room, quietly gripping the butt of his crossbow against his shoulder.


----------



## Deuce Traveler (Sep 5, 2011)

OOC: Because it is a holiday weekend, my next update will be Tuesday late afternoon to early evening in order to give folks time to post.


----------



## Fangor the Fierce (Sep 5, 2011)

Rolling Hide/MS, Listen..

Needles moves opposite of Chernguk and tries to hear what the voices are saying as well.  He sticks to the shadows mostly.


----------



## Boddynock (Sep 5, 2011)

OOC: Reread the original post. Had been thinking it was just the scouts who were aware of the voices.

"Listen, what's that up ahead?"

Gunzuul stands still to listen intently to the distance-blurred voices he hears.


----------



## Deuce Traveler (Sep 6, 2011)

Chernguk is unable to hear anything, however Needles and Gunzuul hear snatches of a conversation.

Needles and Gunzuul:
[sblock]
You hear a man talking.  "Alright, we are here like you told us and we are looking at the portal.  I can't say I like it much.  It's a bit creepy.  We can see another land or something on the other side, but its mostly barren and the plants I do see are twisted and unnatural.  Also, the portal is pushed out, like some sort of bubble sticking out on this side and its pulsing.  It seems to be slowly swelling, like it's holding something back."

You hear another voice being directive in tone, but it seems muffled and you can't make out the voice or words.

"Ok, we'll do as you say and toss the powder from the vial onto the bubble."  "Ok, that's done.  Boss, the bubble is really swelling now.  I don't like the looks of it.  Boss?  Boss!"
[/sblock]

Suddenly the party feels a vibration and hears a high-pitched whine becoming audible and getting louder from the chamber.  Some powerful magic seems to be building.

OOC: Something big is about to happen.  Everyone has one round to make preparations.


----------



## ghostcat (Sep 7, 2011)

Harnose begins to run towards the sound when he remembers that he is supposed to be guarding the workers. So instead he stays where he is and prepares to defend them.


----------



## Fangor the Fierce (Sep 7, 2011)

Needles turns to Chernguk, with wide eyes.  Something was not going as planned, and it would seem that the mirror had to be dealt with now.  Motioning to the one that held the gem, he points to the entryway.  He then moves along the wall, to the opening, peers inside stealthily, and then backs away from the entrance.  He was hoping to get a view of the inside, a count of foes, and relay it to Chernguk.


----------



## ghostcat (Sep 8, 2011)

The fact that he was carrying the gem had  slipped Hardnose's mind until Needles' comment jarred his memory.  Cursing quietly to himself, he moves forward. "Look after the workers." he says to the others as he moves passed.


[sblock=OOC]Hardnose moves as quietly as he can.
Move Silently +5 (untrained)[/sblock]


----------



## Deuce Traveler (Sep 8, 2011)

The whining sound grows louder once more, then gives way to an explosive sound, as if a large balloon had burst.  White light suddenly bursts forth from the chamber, and at the same time a scream is heard from inside, growing from a high-pitched male voice to a gutteral roar.

The rats who had been sniffing along the outside of the chamber squeal in terror and pain as the light washes over them.  They scramble away and into some cracks inside the tunnel wall in order to escape, though their fading cries can still be heard from inside the wall as they continue to retreat.

Unfortunately, Needles is also caught up in the light, as he was beginning to peer into the chamber when the explosion occurred.  He falls backwards, as if struck by a mighty blow and rolls around the next round, unable to act.  (Needles needs to make a DC 10 Fortitude save, followed by a DC 10 Will save. He will be out of the fight during the first round)

Out of all those that were affected, it was those inside the chamber who were effected the worst.  A huge, muscular creature barrels through the broken wall of the chamber, his shoulders tearing free more of the bricks and further widening the break in the wall.  The man is as big as an ogre and is wearing small and torn shreds of clothing, as if his physique had just multiplied in size.  His arm and calf muscles are bulging in an unnaturally huge way, though his swollen and screaming head is much smaller in comparison, as if it didn't grow right in proportion to the body.

The creature screams in terror and pain, which seems to have also caused it to feel bloodthirsty rage.  It's eyes fall upon the body of Needles, who is currently writhing on the ground helpless.  The creature lifts a leg, as if to stomp the Sewer Rat dead.

OOC: Combat initiated.  Roll initiative, declare actions, and make any necessary combat rolls.  The creature is considered a giant and is easy to hit since it is partially blinded in pain.  AC is 10.


----------



## Fangor the Fierce (Sep 8, 2011)

Cursing in all manners of draconic slang, Needles tries to wipe the pain from his eyes.  He writhes in pain and has no idea of the large figure so close by....


----------



## [OMENRPG]Ben (Sep 8, 2011)

Chernguk, remaining calm yet confused throughout the magical casting, now stares in incredulity at the hulking beast that was once a man. He swallows hard, and runs to the nearest shadowy corner or wall in order to take his best shot.


----------



## Herobizkit (Sep 9, 2011)

Pickwick blinks his eyes a few times, unable to remove the spots from them.  He shakes his head as he gropes for his longspear...

... then shrieks as he realizes that a great mass of ogrish death now looms before him.  He skitters back, realizing that those giant arms might be able to reach him no matter where he goes.









*OOC:*


Move "back" 5 feet, standard attack.


----------



## Boddynock (Sep 10, 2011)

Gunzuul whips up his crossbow and fires at the grotesque creature. Unfortunately it is less than effective.

He then moves forward to within 30 feet of the thing.


----------



## Deuce Traveler (Sep 10, 2011)

Init=>
Needles: 16
'Ogre': 7
Pickwick: 6
Gunzuul: 4
Chernguk: ?
Hardnose: ?
Fergus: ?

(draft, still editing)

The 'ogre' is clearly in pain, while also half-blinded because of his unnaturally swollen face.  Needles is helpless, though his random writhing helps him avoid the creature's stomp.

Pickwick took a step away from the lumbering giant, but used his spear for reach and struck it with a solid blow along its forearm (-5 hps to giant).

Gunzuul tried to follow up, but his shot went wide in his nervousness.  

Chernguk's shot was more true, as the Sewer Rat crouched into a shadowy corner and fired a bolt that creased the creature's brow.

OOC: Hardnose and Fergus are up.  Since it's the weekend, I'll give them a chance to act.  I'll finish up the update tomorrow.


----------



## ghostcat (Sep 10, 2011)

Seeing the mutilated giant is attacking one of his compatriot, Hardnose does not hesitate but moves in and lays into it with his short sword. 

Hardnose rushes his attack and thus telegraphs his attack. If the giant had been paying attention it could have dodged easily. As it is the thing is so racked with pain it actually dodges into the blow.


----------



## Fenris (Sep 11, 2011)

Fergus looks at the workers he had been guarding for a heartbeat and charges at the raging monster with axe held high. He trained long and hard against giants and knew how to avoid getting hit by them. Fergus swings his axe and connects with a good solid blow into the deformed monstrosity's thigh, his axe biting deep into the muscle.


----------



## Deuce Traveler (Sep 12, 2011)

Hardnose cuts a deep and ugly gash just below the creature's right knee.  It screams and moves to reach for him, but somehow Fergus runs past Hardnose's left, hops over a screaming Needles, and buries his axe deep inside the giant's breast.  It wails in pain before falling backwards, dead.

The harmful effects of the magic from the portal is successfully fought off by Needles.  The only difference in him is that an old scar seems to have been completely healed by the magic.  It would seem that low exposure to the plane would have a healing effect, but too much leads to mutation.  With the creature dead, the party is now free to approach the entrance to the chamber, if they so wish.


----------



## Boddynock (Sep 12, 2011)

Sparing no more than a cursory glance at the fallen ogre, Gunzuul rushes to the opening.

"Tania?" he calls into the chamber beyond.


----------



## Fenris (Sep 12, 2011)

Fergus stoops to help get Needles onto his feet. Before returning to the workers."Hardnose, get that gem ready."


----------



## Fangor the Fierce (Sep 12, 2011)

Getting to his feet, Needles spies the fallen giant.  Realizing his scar is gone, he simply says, "There goes that tale..." before hearing Fergus.

"Let's get this over with, quickly.  I don't want anymore mutated giants trying to stomp my brains out."


----------



## Herobizkit (Sep 12, 2011)

Pickwick stabbed a few more times at the empty air before he realized that the creature had been slain.  He slowly withdrew his longspear, then set it upright, then proceeded to lean on it and whistle inconspicuously...

... until he remembered that the swirling portal of chaotic energy was still open.

"The portal!" Pickwick screamed.  "If any of you want to become powerful mutants, now's your chance!"

Pickwick considered his options.


----------



## [OMENRPG]Ben (Sep 13, 2011)

Chernguk steps widely around the monstrosity, quickly loading another bolt into his crossbow. He shoulders it and aims very carefully into the opening, checking to see if any other threats lurk in the next room. "Go, I'll cover from behind," he says in a grumbly whisper, darting his eyes around the tunnel before focusing the entirety of his attention into the room beyond.


----------



## ghostcat (Sep 13, 2011)

Hardnose fumbles in his pouch and produces the gem. Without wasting more time he moves up and looks through the doorway.


----------



## Deuce Traveler (Sep 14, 2011)

Gunzuul rushes towards the opening, and sees a female body inside.  Her throat had mutated, and unfortunately it would appear as if the mutation had caused her neck to swell and choke off her oxygen supply.  Her blue-tinged face showed that she died quite unpleasantly of asphyxiation.  Gunzuul also recognized the 'ogre' as her short and skinny companion, mutated many times his size.  Next to her body were the roundish and now useless shards of a small crystal ball.

Hardnose and Chernguk had taken a quick peek inside the mildew-smelling chamber, and seeing no danger they moved quickly inside.  The workshop had been cleaned out, most likely by the party that raided the area.  The tables were covered with dust and grime, though the outline of various missing materials and tools could be seen on top of them.

The portal stood in the center of the room and glowed with a dim white light.  It was about man-sized and just big enough to allow passage through, one individual at a time.  There was a slight whining noise and a swelling of some semi-transparent bubble in front of the mirror, as if some pressure was trying to be released.  By squinting through the portal's light, the men could see another land beyond the portal, one where lush, twisted vegetation writhed in a constantly mutating and writhing chaotic landscape of unchecked life.


----------



## Fenris (Sep 15, 2011)

After checking on the workers, Fergus approaches the others. "Ok, Hardnose, we'll cover you if you want to put that gem in mirror"


----------



## Fangor the Fierce (Sep 15, 2011)

"Just get ready to smash it once he does.  I don't want any more of these things happening."

Needles readies a bullet to shatter the mirror with.  He hopes the rest have the same intentions.


----------



## Boddynock (Sep 15, 2011)

Gunzuul kneels beside the woman's body.

"Tania," he says, reaching out to close her staring eyes. Then he picks up the shards of the crystal ball and puts them in his pouch.

His face is grim as he stands and moves across to examine the mirror. As the halfling moves forward he says, "I can do that from a distance, if you think it'll be safer."


----------



## [OMENRPG]Ben (Sep 15, 2011)

Chernguk remains suspicious of the mirror and portal, remaining as far away from it as possible while remaining within the room. He aims steadily at the mirror, readying a shot to shatter it.


----------



## ghostcat (Sep 15, 2011)

Hardnose seriously considers Gunzuul's offer but eventually declines. "I don't think that would be wise Gunzuul. It is obvious there is a lot of strange magic around the portal and if it disrupts your spell we my lose the gem."

"OK lets get this over with he." he says as much to himself as to the others and walks rapidly towards the mirror; gem held in his outstretched hand. The fingers of his other hand were crossed against their been another pulse.


----------



## Deuce Traveler (Sep 17, 2011)

Hardnose places the gem on the surface of the chaotic portal.  Instantly the gem sets itself and the portal is replaced by a shimmering reflective mirror that looks almost like quicksilver. Once he steps back, Hardnose's companions let loose with their weapons, shattering the mirror into many flickering pieces that crash to the ground.  No harmful effects seem to occur.  The threat seems neutralized.

Red asks, "Are we done here?  If you can watch our backs, Stubby and I will start sealing this wall back up."


----------



## Fangor the Fierce (Sep 17, 2011)

Needles waits for the mirror to piece itself back together, growing arms and teeth made of shards of glass.  Instead, the pieces stay on the ground.  They don't' move.  He shrugs, looks to the workers and says, "Hurry up.  We'll keep watch."

He then moves to the entrance, keeping watch.


----------



## Deuce Traveler (Sep 18, 2011)

"Thanks.  Do you mind getting the body out of there?  We can call a disposal squad to come down and get rid of the corpses once we get back out." Red says as he and his companion unsling their shoulder packs and take out their tools.


----------



## Fenris (Sep 18, 2011)

Deuce Traveler said:


> "Thanks.  Do you mind getting the body out of there?  We can call a disposal squad to come down and get rid of the corpses once we get back out." Red says as he and his companion unsling their shoulder packs and take out their tools.




"No problem" says Fergus as he heads in and turns to Gunzuul "Come on let's pick her up and get her out of the way. Do you want to bring her back?"


----------



## Herobizkit (Sep 18, 2011)

"Wait, wait, wait," Pickwick says, waving his arms indignantly.  "That's it?  That's all we had to do?  I don't buy it."

Pickwick scrunched up his face, which is how it looked when he was in deep thought.  "I mean, if it was that easy... but then again, they didn't have a gem."

Pickwick screamed.  "AH!  That means WE don't have a gem anymore, either!  Now we can't use the portal for my... er... our grand design of making mutants!"


----------



## ghostcat (Sep 19, 2011)

Seeing that the others seemed to know what is needed, he refrains from giving superfluous orders. Instead he exits the room, puts a stone in his sling and watches back the why they came. He moves up the corridor a bit to give the dwarves room to work.

However, is does give Pickwick a dark look for his _making mutants_ comment.


----------



## Deuce Traveler (Sep 19, 2011)

After moving the body into the corridor, the party stands on guard for several hours while the two Union workers seal the wall back up.  The work goes on without event, though the bodies begin to collect some flies.  Gunzuul recognizes the 'ogre' as the halfling in which his now-dead friend had taken the fatal job.

Once the wall is bricked up and looking like new, the group backtracks through the sewers and into fresh air once more.  The group comes through near the docks, where the famous statue of the Eagle diving down and attacking the Serpent lies.  It is known simply as the Eagle and Serpent statue, though it symbolizes the rivalry between the warrior family of the Lombard House and the scholarly family of the Saventi.  The free City avoided the influence of the two rival families, and neither House is allowed seats on the ruling Council.  A young woman lies vulnerable and helpless near the fighting animals, as she represents the city and the danger that the conflict put its people.  It is rumored that the Lombards were little more than successful brigands, and the Saventi practiced dark arts.  Eventually the Lombards became the dominant House in the lands outside the City, though the Saventi seemed to reappear every few decades in a partially successful attempts to eliminate the Lombard line.

Once everyone is out of the tunnels and secures their equipment, they walk away from the statue and go to the Union Hall to make their report.  The Sewer Rats and Union workers enter the Hall and make themselves comfortable and simple wooden chairs opposite a long table where three Union bosses and Artemesia, the Sewer Rat representative that assigned them, sit.  Gunzuul is quickly introduced to Artemesia before the report starts.  The party and Union workers explain in minute detail everything they saw and did, with contradictions patiently worked out through repeated questioning.  The Union bosses take diligent notes and scribble constantly, never taking their eyes off their own and each others papers.  Artemesia also takes notes, though she studies the faces of her Sewer Rats with interest when they describe the mutant encounters.  At the end one of the Union bosses says, "Thank you.  It's an interesting report and we'll make sure to send a copy to Artemesia once the final draft is created.  The city has sent payment to us for you work, but is there anything you would like to say or ask before we finalize your allotted benefits?"


----------



## Herobizkit (Sep 22, 2011)

"I just think it's a damn shame that we didn't get a chance to study the energy before it was suppressed," Pickwick says.  "Were we able to learn how it worked... so many possibilities..."


----------



## Boddynock (Sep 22, 2011)

Gunzuul steps forward, clearing his throat.

"I'm Gunzuul Farreach. I know I'm not one of your team but a friend of mine was killed down there, so I have a personal stake in this."

"Tania was paid to go down to that mirror and to sprinkle some sort of dust on it. I don't know what it was, and I don't know who her employer was, but it seems to me that he knew more about that mirror than the rest of us. The dust caused what seems to have been a discharge of whatever energies were present in the plane behind the mirror. That's what killed them, since the energies caused massive and grotesque enlargement of their tissues. That, incidentally, seems to be what's been causing the monstrous creatures you people have been finding in the sewers."

"So, as I say, I'm not one of your team, but if you're planning to search for Tania's employer, I'll help you. So long as one thing's understood - when we find him, I'm going to chop the sod into little pieces."

"In the meantime, well, I've got nothing better to do, and if you need a hand down there, I'll be happy to help out. For the usual fee, of course."


----------



## Fangor the Fierce (Sep 22, 2011)

Needles listens to the others, patiently waiting.  Eventually his patience wanes, as he too speaks up.  

"Like they said.  Someone else was down there.  One mutated into a giant and we killed it.  The other died.  We did what we were asked of and now I simply want the payment.  This job is done, and I am sure there is more to do."


----------



## Deuce Traveler (Sep 23, 2011)

The Union man replies, "Yes, I am aware of your report and we are quite concerned about the goings-on.  We have decided to pass your information onto the local law enforcement and will make strenuous demands that they act accordingly and with haste.  Now, onto the subject of pay... your team was offered 500gp each for successfully protecting and escorting our Union workers during their work.  With your original five members, the total pay was to be 2,500gp.

Now, the danger was obviously greater than we had anticipated, so we had to add danger pay to our laborers.  Unfortunately, it had to be taken from your hireling funds, according to Section 6.3.2.4.1 of City Ordnance AX-32-6 of the City Labor Code.  Danger pay was increased to 225gp for each laborer, or 450gp total.

The wall that was supposed to be rebuilt was widened and the damage to it greater because of your lack of action.  This added twice the work upon the Union staff, costing in material and overtime and penalty charges as stipulated in Section 13.4.2.6.3.1 of the General Agreement of Labor Demands, signed by the City during the Year of Fierce Disgruntlement.  The charges total 850gp.

One of our Union members twisted an ankle, meaning he worked while hurt and will also have to be given paid leave for weeks and perhaps month until he can recover again.  Because of your failure in properly providing protection as stipulated in Section 1.2.1.1 of the Sewer Protection Agency Agreement of the City Labor Code, we will have to confiscate the remaining 1,200 gp in funds for damages and his recovery.  Unfortunately, that leaves you with no monetary reward for your service.  I hope you do better in future endeavors.  Oh and welcome to your new team, Mr. Gansoul," the man adds to Gunzuul with an empty smile.

Although you are furious at this treatment, Miss Artemesia's eyes shine like daggers behind her glasses.  "Gentlemen, are you quite done," she asks the men coldly.

The men dread what is coming and move their chairs into a hushed huddle while frantically going through their various notes.  Finally the speaker says once more, in a higher pitched and defensively squeaking voice.  "Yes, I have the papers right in front of me!  It's all there, binding and legal!"

Miss Artemesia speaks steadily and completely off of memory.  "Then I suggest you review Section 1.2.1.1.4.4 of the Sewer Protection Agency Agreement of the City Labor Code which specifically states that my agency and its employees can only be held up to 50% liable for injuries that happen to a Union worker if the Union worker does not report that his injury prevents him from being able to continue his labor to the team, and if the injury occurs during a second Thursday.  Your employee failed to say he could not continue and worked through his injury.  Further, sirs, it is a second Thursday.  My team is entitled to 600gp and they are entitled to their reward right now.  Further, I suggest your employee learn his own responsibilities so we do not have to come to a court settlement in the future.  I am, as you know, well versed in legal proceedings."

The red-faced men pay up, and soon you are out of the building.

"Well, there you are, a hundred gold pieces each, when we include our new employee, Mr. Gunzuul.  Welcome to the team.  I'm sorry I could not do more for all of you.  I will make your report known to Mr. Stinks' employer.  I am certain he will be quite satisfied with the skill you have shown.  Also, if the law does not follow up on your very dire concerns, I may have some other contacts we can use.  Rest and enjoy yourselves.  I will be contacting you for employment with the Agency or possibly with some of my contacts very soon, if you are interested in additional employment."

OOC:
Everyone earns 100gp and 300xp.


----------



## Deuce Traveler (Sep 23, 2011)

OOC: I just went through this first chapter in order to reward the players for RPing and activity.  The idea was to give the first place PC 75xp, 2nd place 50xp, and 25xp for third place.  But somehow I ended up with a tie at third place.  The rewards are so:

1st place: Needles with a 75xp award.
2nd place: Chernguk with a 50xp award.
3rd place: Hardnose and Pickwick, both who get a 25xp award.

We can discuss further in Talking the Talk.


----------



## ghostcat (Sep 23, 2011)

Replying to Gunzuul, hardnose says "I'm really sorry about what happened to your friend Gunzuul. And I would like to help you find who did it. However, we're sewer rats not investigators and aren't really cut out for city investigations. That said, if it was up to me you would be welcome to join us. But its not, so you need to ask Artemesia or the chief."


----------



## ghostcat (Sep 23, 2011)

Hardnose scowls at the union leaders as they start to quote city ordnances in order to cheat him and his team out of their hard earned reward. If looks could kill they would all be dead. However he keeps quiet and is grateful when Artemesia out-ordnances them. He thanks her before he leaves and makes a mental note to buy something nice for her.

[sblock=DT]So what would be the D&D equivalent of a bunch of flowers or a box of chocolates?[/sblock]


----------



## Deuce Traveler (Sep 23, 2011)

OOC for ghostcat: 
[sblock]
Well, I'm a guy so I'm in the same boat you are in.  Still, I think tulips or white flowers used to mean friendship and red roses affection.  So go with the tulips or white flowers.
[/sblock]


----------



## Fenris (Sep 23, 2011)

ghostcat said:


> Replying to Gunzuul, hardnose says "I'm really sorry about what happened to your friend Gunzuul. And I would like to help you find who did it. However, we're sewer rats not investigators and aren't really cut out for city investigations. That said, if it was up to me you would be welcome to join us. But its not, so you need to ask Artemesia or the chief."





"We are Sewer Rats, for a variety of reasons, however, I don't see why we can't also be investigators as well. If you are joining the team Gunzuul, then when we are not on a job, I see not reason we cannot find the employer of your friend." says Fergus.


----------



## Boddynock (Sep 24, 2011)

Gunzuul sneers in disgust at the officials' blatant attempt to fleece the Rats, then nods decisively when Artemisia puts them firmly in their place. His eyes widen in surprise at being included in the payout but he accepts the money without demur. After all, he has a number of expenses ahead of him ... not least being a funeral for Tania.

He approaches Miss Artemisia and says, "Thanks. I'll be looking into this but any help you can give would be appreciated. For the moment, I'm content to work with the Rats - they seem a good, solid bunch. Who knows? Maybe I've been led here for a reason."

He joins the others and, in response to Hardnose and Fergus' comments, says, "I appreciate it. I'll be hanging around for a while. Now, I really didn't expect to be paid for this, so I think the least I can do is buy the first couple of rounds. Who's up for it?"

OOC: DT, he'll be paying for a funeral for Tania, as well as those first couple of rounds. Let me know how much I need to deduct from the 100gp.

He also knows (at least, I assume he does) that there's a power (Object Reading) which allows a Psion to read the past of an object. He'll look around for someone who can read the shards of the crystal ball, in order to try and identify the person who gave it to Tania.


----------



## Fangor the Fierce (Sep 24, 2011)

Needles had made up his mind to see just how many holes he could put into the officials before they would pass out when Miss Artemesia seems to put them back in their places.  A sneer crosses his face, as he shows his toothy grin to the officials as they backtrack on their blatantly pathetic attempt to swindle a swindler.  

His claws wrap around the payment, as he wonders just what he could buy with this newfound fortune while the others speak of finding someone for the new guy.  "If it pays well, I'm in.  Otherwise, I've got work to do."

He is about to head out when the offer of free drinks is heard.  His feet stop on their tracks, as he slowly turns his attention back to the new guy.  "As long as you're buying, who am I to refuse?  Just keep the gnomes away.  Protecting the oversized gnome rejects (the dwarf workers) that can't seem to take care of themselves may just have me taking out some frustration on the next gnome I see.  Just be glad you aren't a gnome..."

Needles spins to Miss Artemesia, bows his head slightly, and adds, "It was a pleasure to take their money.  Anytime my services are needed, you can find me."

He then walks to the doorway, asking, "So what are we waiting for?"


----------



## Fenris (Sep 24, 2011)

Fangor the Fierce said:


> Needles had made up his mind to see just how many holes he could put into the officials before they would pass out when Miss Artemesia seems to put them back in their places.  A sneer crosses his face, as he shows his toothy grin to the officials as they backtrack on their blatantly pathetic attempt to swindle a swindler.
> 
> His claws wrap around the payment, as he wonders just what he could buy with this newfound fortune while the others speak of finding someone for the new guy.  "If it pays well, I'm in.  Otherwise, I've got work to do."
> 
> ...



"Waiting for you to keep a civil tongue in your head Needles. Gnome or kobold we are all Rats and you would do well to remember that or your eponymous member will be removed." says Fergus


----------



## Fangor the Fierce (Sep 24, 2011)

Cocking his head to the side, Needles wonders just what Fergus means.  "Off the job, I do what I want.  While on the job, I do what I must.  I don't tell you when you should leave ol' Bessy alone while you are not on the job, do I?  Mooo..."

He leaves the last word hanging in the air for a few seconds before laughing.

"Ok, ok.  I won't kill any gnomes.  Let's get a drink.  And what the hell is eponymous member?  I work alone while not in the Sewer Rats."

[sblock]Yes, I know his statement is opening up a whole slew of chances to mock him as well as more belittling puns to be used, but he's still a kobold.[/sblock]


----------



## Herobizkit (Sep 24, 2011)

Pickwick leans over to Needles and mumbles, "You're right.  Gnomes are delicious."


----------



## Deuce Traveler (Sep 25, 2011)

Since sewer workers had already retrieved and burned the bodies, Gunzuul only spends 25gp to put up a bunch of colored rocks and an engraved sign post to serve as a memorial in a cemetery in the slums.

The two rounds of large drinks for his new friends cost him another 4gp and 8sp over at Abe's Pub.  The patrons, fellow sewer rats, thieves, and other never-do-wells ask why your clothes are dirty with sludge and blood and why you smell like the sewers.  When you tell proudly tell them your tale of adventure, one of them rings a hanging cowbell and says something to the bartender.  

The terrifyingly muscular Maggot, the half-orc owner-bartender-bouncer smiles (or part-smiles, part-grimaces because of the scar along her face) of the joint shouts out "Oy!  Everyone, we have a new group of Sewer Rats who just got the cherries busted!  The next round of drinks are on the house, and someone be sure to bring another round to the broken-in rookies!"

A third, free round is brought to you and people demand that you share your stories.  Gunzuul meets one of the administrators who asks him several brief personal questions about things like the proper way to spell his name and age, and then promises that he'll find himself on the rosters by the afternoon.  The rest of the party is familiar to most at the pub, and there is much backslapping and swapping of stories.  It seems last night was a busy night for a lot of the Rats, and some had their own encounters with mutated beasts, though not so many as you had.

After a fun night with the fellows, the team agrees to meet up at the pub again after a couple of days of rest and shopping for new equipment.  During that time, Pickwick makes some house calls, ensuring each of his companions is fully healed from injuries they sustain.  (Everyone restored to full hit points, spells prepared and make any purchases you want with the gold you have left for any item in the 3.5 PHB).

Hardnose spends 5gp on a local halfling flower girl in the main market, who hands him a bouquet of white flowers.  He brings them to Miss Artemesia in her office while she was furiously filling out paperwork.  She said in surprise, "Thank you.  It's been quite some time since someone has gotten me flowers.  I passed on your report to Sir Silvershield, our boss and Sherriff of the Sewers.  He was very impressed and I believe he may have a special assignment for you soon."  She put the white flowers in a brown, clay vase and placed them in the corner of her desk, which brightened up the otherwise busied workspace.  Before he left, Hardnose noticed that both the black and the red chess boards look to have advanced by a couple moves on each.

When the team meets once more in front of the pub right before the start of the evening, the men look ready and rested.  Before they can walk in, Needles feels a slight tug on his belt pouch.  Looking down he finds a dwarven hand on his money pouch.  The hand itself is connected to a red-faced dwarf.  "Oy!  Ok, you caught me!"

A rare miracle happens as a human city guard just happened to pass by this certain ill-reputed neighborhood and this ill-time. "And what do we have here?  'Happy' Fingerfilcher?  Up to no good again, I see!"

The dwarf sighs in frustration, takes out a badge and a piece of paper with a stamp, and says, "Look, I've got my thieving license and badge right here.  I've got permission to work this part of the city, as you can see if you read the darn thing, and so it's all legit."

"Yes, but this is the second time you've been caught this week and third time you've been caught in a month.  One more time this month and you'll lose your thieving license.  One more this week, and the guild won't put you on probation, but instead will kick you out.  Let's go to the station so I can take a statement and then escort you to the Guild."

"Ack!  It's just my luck, it is.  I'm cursed.  It'll be a tightening of the belt for a little while and my lady is going to be in a fierce temper, I reckon.  Hey!  Sewer Rats!  No hard feelings or anything, right?  I couldn't help myself, but I was supposed to pass you a message.  Sir Silvershield told me to go to the pub and find you.  He wants to see you right away for a sewer job involving me guild."  After passing his message, the dwarf is led away.

OOC: Sir Silvershield's office is in a government building near the city center.  I'll give players a chance to adjust their gold and make purchases and then we'll continue with Chapter 2: The Goblin Auction.


----------



## ghostcat (Sep 25, 2011)

Hardnose can't help himself and bursts out laughing. Getting him self back under control, he addresses the dwarf "Sorry master dwarf. I am not laughing at you. It just that the though that the city council has actually gone to the trouble of licensing thieves is hilarious." 

Once the dwarf has been lead away, he turns to the others and says "Come on, lets go see what the boss wants. Better not keep him waiting" Putting words into actions he heads off to Sir Silvershield's office.


----------



## Fenris (Sep 25, 2011)

ghostcat said:


> Hardnose can't help himself and bursts out laughing. Getting him self back under control, he addresses the dwarf "Sorry master dwarf. I am not laughing at you. It just that the though that the city council has actually gone to the trouble of licensing thieves is hilarious."
> 
> Once the dwarf has been lead away, he turns to the others and says "Come on, lets go see what the boss wants. Better not keep him waiting" Putting words into actions he heads off to Sir Silvershield's office.





"While I can not condone thievery, it does deem to be a good way to make sure it does not become onerous to the population" adds Fergus to Hardnose.

ooc:Some give DT some EXP for his post, I need to spread some around before giving him more.


----------



## Fangor the Fierce (Sep 25, 2011)

Needles was simply dumbfounded when the thief was caught, red handed.  He didn't understand why he simply didn't keel the dwarf and was interrupted in thought by a wandering patrol.

"Wait.  You mean you were here to alert us to a job, yet decided to pick our pockets while at it?  What's the stance on someone working for both the Sewer Rats and the Guild?"

Needles thinks on it, as the others decide that they should meet with the boss, which he doesn't deny.

"Fine.  Let's go see what's up.  But if I find that thief again, I'll be sure to see if I can lighten his own load..."


----------



## Deuce Traveler (Sep 27, 2011)

The party eventually makes their way to Sir Silvershield's office, which is inside one of the larger government buildings near the town center.  You've seen Silvershield a number of times, but have never spoken with him until now.  He greets you politely and asks that you take your seats in front of his desk.  A set of highly polished mail and boots rests in a corner of the room, though the Sherriff himself is dressed in the clothing of a minor nobleman.  Something about both him and his clothes disturbs you.  His hair is neat and oiled without a hair out of place.  His mustache is perfectly trimmed, and even his clothing is so wrinkle-free it commands your attention.  The legal books on his nearby bookshelf are pressed with book ends that keep them perfectly straight, and they are organized according to height, width, and even color.  Even the papers and writing utensils on his desk are laid out in a rectangular and square pattern.  You begin to wonder what kind of madness lies within this paladin's mind when he mercifully breaks your increasingly paranoid thoughts by saying, *"Thank you for coming on such short notice.  I hope your trip here was uneventful."*

You explain that his messenger tried to pick one of your pockets and was caught by a city guardsman.  He sighs heavily, *"I apologize.  He was sent to me by the thieves guild with a proposition, and although I do not like working with the Guild, it is a recognized occupation by the City's law and therefore a situation I must tolerate.  If I had my way we'd change the law and make thieving illegal, with or without a license.  All we would need to do is triple the city guard and hand out severe punishments to the first ones to break the law and we could have this city theft free!"**

"Unfortunately, we can't go after licensed thieves, but we can make the unlicensed ones regret their choice of careers.  City officials have been trying to track down the location of unlicensed thief and mob boss 'Jimmy the Fish' Sabatini for the last two years.  The City has offered a 1,200gp reward to any brave group of men who have the courage to hand to Jimmy a summons.  He is suspected of operating a thieving operation without a license and the Guild has word that Jimmy will be conducting a special auction tomorrow night underneath the goblin section of the City slums.  That's where you come in.  Using the maps of the sewer system, I've laid out a map of the crawl spaces you will need to traverse in order to navigate past Jimmy's guards, and hand deliver him his summons.  If you are detected by the guards before handing over the summons, the operation will likely be cancelled and the participants disband.  Of course, when you undoubtedly witness the criminal activities unfold at the auction, you will further be risking your lives as criminals do not like men who tell tales.  If you can last long enough to use a magical device I will give you, it will alert myself and the city guard and we will descend down to arrest Jimmy the Fish, but we cannot do so until we know for sure that he has been handed the summons.  I envy you and wish it was me taking up this honorable suicide mission instead, but I will not be able to fit through the crawl spaces, so it is not meant to be."*  He does genuinely look saddened by this.


----------



## Fenris (Sep 27, 2011)

Fergus listens carefully to the job proposal. Technically since this is not a Rats job he had no duty to accept it as he would if Artemesia had proposed it. Still it sounded like a challenge, and those were hard to pass up. "I am in" said Fergus.


----------



## [OMENRPG]Ben (Sep 27, 2011)

Chernguk seems disturbed by the blatant overabundance of cleanliness, and feels entirely out of place. The efficiency of everything having its correct intrigues him, but everything that he can understand about this man in such a short span clearly disturbs him.

He raises a notched and bald eyebrow at Fergus as he quickly agrees to the summons, and makes a slight contemplative grumble in his throat as he weighs his options. He regards the recently dried sledge on his boots, chips of it falling onto the ground and into this compulsively clean man's office, and squints his eyes at him with a look of hesistant curiosity. 

His narrowed eyes flick from Rat to Rat, waiting dutifully for the rest of their responses.


----------



## Herobizkit (Sep 27, 2011)

Pickwick digs a glob of wax from his ears, then starts scratching them.  A lot.  He continues until he draws blood, then appears satisfied.  He looks around, then wipes the glob on a nearby wall.

As Silvershield prattles on, he sighs heavily, leans on his spear, and promptly falls asleep... until his center of weight shifts and he rights himself in the nick of time.

* If you can last long enough to use a magical device I will give you...

*"Me! ME!" Pickwick suddenly shouts, waving his arms up and down.  "If there's magic involved, I want in!"


----------



## Boddynock (Sep 27, 2011)

Gunzuul looks increasingly sceptical as Mr Squeaky-Clean describes the mission. He is about to reject it out of hand when two of his team leap in enthusiastically. He growls then, and says gruffly, "All right. I'm in."

He's not happy about it but the memory of what happened when he left Tania to her fate is still raw. Not that these are friends like she was ... but he hasn't got anybody else.

"How long's it going to take the cavalry to arrive?" he asks. "Because despite your enthusiasm for a suicide mission, *I* intend to come back alive."


----------



## Fangor the Fierce (Sep 28, 2011)

Needles had heard enough about this man to know what to expect.  When the cleanliness is seen, he simply wonders what the man would do if things were suddenly to be in the wrong place; a little shuffling of papers here, a misplaced book there, and even a few misplaced items.  When the evidence of this being a suicidal mission is stated, he simply thinks about what he could pilfer from this place they were asked to infiltrate.

Then Pickwick shows why he's named Pickwick, as he digs into his ear canal with satisfaction.  When the mention on something magical is stated, Needles has to move away from the over eager Sewer Rat.

"Not one to take this lightly, there are some things to consider.  Namely, what penalties we might be looking at that would reduce our compensation.  I don't like that our previous employer decided to try and swindle us out of our pay, and walking away with only 100 gold pieces for what we had to endure is not what I would have hoped for."

Needles shifts his weight, narrowing his eyes and continues.  "Namely, if we are to infiltrate this guy's place and put our lives on the line, are there penalties for things being misplaced and not accounted for?  I need to know what can and can't be done so that we aren't penalized as before."


----------



## ghostcat (Sep 28, 2011)

Hardnose is not happy when Sir Silvershield casually mentions that he considers this a suicide mission. He may have dedicated his life to upholding law and order but he has no desire to end it prematurely. Still he has a good team to guard his back, so they should have a good chance of returning alive.

"I don't suppose that delivering the summons via a bolt between his eyes would be acceptable?" he says. More to amuse his companions than as a serious question. Seeing the look on Sir Silvershield's face he rapidly continues "I thought not. On a more serious note. Given that he is going to resist, does he need to be conscious when we deliver the summons or can we put it in his unconscious hands? Finally having delivered the summons, do we need to keep him alive?" Hardnose suddenly realises what he has implied and continues "Assuming he is still concious and resisting of course."


----------



## Deuce Traveler (Sep 29, 2011)

"I heard about your trouble with the Union recently, which is why I thought you'd appreciate this mission.  This is an operation for the Guild, not the Union, and the Guild is normally more straight forward in their rewards.  The Thieves Guild considers the Union to be nothing more than unscrupulous muggers and avoids conducting any work for them when it can be avoided.  As for the use of violence, I would prefer if you did not initiate a battle.  However, as your superior officer I do recognize your right to self-defense.  If attacked, do what you must up to and including the use of lethal force.  My secretary and assistant, Artemesia, can vouch for my clearing of your co-workers in similar past incidents."


----------



## [OMENRPG]Ben (Sep 29, 2011)

With that, Chernguk seems satisfied with Silvershield and nods to him in agreement. He simply starts maneuvering the simple mechanisms on his crossbow, his eyes flicking quickly from member to member as they speak. "When should we leave?" he asks with a slight gurgle, opening his mouth several times before actually uttering anything. He clears his throat from its collected gunk due to absence of speech for so long.


----------



## Fangor the Fierce (Sep 29, 2011)

"Sounds easy enough.  Get in, deliver the papers, call in the attack, stay alive."

Needles likes the thought of delivering the papers on the end of a dagger, and wonders just how many ways could the group explain the leader and his numerous wounds that he would likely succumb to.

"I assume you have dealt with him before?  Care to give us any tips on what he favors as far as combat goes?  Does he prefer magical or martial combat?  Anything you can warn us about would only help you in this being a successful mission."


----------



## Deuce Traveler (Sep 30, 2011)

Sir Silvershield stares lost in thought for a moment as his eyes fall upon a disgusting smear on the wall near Pickwick.  He shakes himself from the recent distraction and answers, "I have a package with everything you will need for the mission.  They are mostly maps of a path drawn out for you and to the building where 'Jimmy the Fish' will be.  I've never dealt with him before, but I would suggest the direct approach.  Everyone knows that the criminal element is normally cowardly and dumb.  It should be a cakewalk.  Start off late in the afternoon and try to make it to the location by an hour after nightfall.  Take this package to Artemesia, as she can look it over and help you plan in case you are unsure of yourselves and want to avoid the direct approach."  He says the last part with barely contained arrogance and slides a large, sealed envelope to you.

The group leaves after excusing themselves and heads back to Artemesia's office.  You notice that another move has occurred on the white and black chessboards.  Artemesia is beating her opponent on the black game board, but losing on the white.

She upends the maps and a large coin from the envelope and you as a group lean over to look at the items.  The large coin has a picture of a black bird on each side, and you recognize it as the magical token that Silvershield mentioned, which will signal him if you are attacked by the mob boss and need him arrested. The maps lay out the paths you must follow in order to reach the hall under the Slums.

"A cakewalk he says?  You're going to need to purchase some equipment and plan well for this.  This pathway looks to be the quickest and perhaps only way to reach the meeting place without running into any guards.  It closely parallels the walkways that pedestrians will have to travel in order to move back and forth from the slums and to this large room.  Hmmm... if I remember right, this room is actually and ancient, sunken meeting hall from a few hundred years ago.  The slums are built on poor ground that has a tendency to sink slowly over the years.  This path is only a couple miles long, but it takes you past three obstacles you will have to overcome."

"First, you will be travelling mostly through one of the smallest of tunnels: a sewer ventilation duct.  Not a problem for a Sewer Rat, except for this gap where an aqueduct runs through.  The duct openings are about twenty feet above the aqueduct, but the aqueduct walkways will likely have a lot of foot traffic since it sounds as if there will be a lot of movement between now and the time of the meeting.  Firing a rope or getting a ladder across might be a solution.  So might be climbing down one duct exit and climbing up to the other duct's entrance, but stealth will be a must since there are likely to be guards and workers going to and fro at random intervals."

"Second, you will have to leave the ducts and enter and descend a vertical shaft to the second sewer level.  The shaft is 30 feet deep, measured from where you will enter and to the bottom.  This is an old shaft used to collect and run off rain water and other questionable matter from the slum gutters.  It will likely be quite slippery and is lacking in steps and handholds.  It is almost perfectly circular.  If you do slip and fall, you will plunge into the flow of Pipe R-4-X, which is a swift flowing expulsion pipe, pushing out material out of the city and into the bay that leads to our docks."

"Which takes us to your third obstacle, Pipe R-4-X itself.  It seems as if Sir Silvershield expects you to gently enter the water-filled piping and work your way through it and underneath the Meeting Hall.  It looks as if Pipe R-4-X is entirely full of water, except every fifteen feet, where there is grating underneath the walkways to the Meeting Hall and eventually into the Hall itself.  Each grate is about two feet square, which might be able to fit up to two of you at a time so that you can catch some air and use the metal bars of the grate to hold on to so that water in the pipe doesn't sweep you away.  If you are swept away, I hope you can hold your breath all the way to the docks.  It seems there are five grates in between the vertical shaft that drops into Pipe R-4-X and the sixth grate, which leads into the Hall where you are to deliver the summons.  Hmmm... you'll need something to waterproof those documents.  At the sixth and final grate, you will somehow apply enough force to lift the ancient, corroded, and heavy grate up and to the side, while at the same time holding onto same said grate and while floating mostly submerged in fast flowing water.  An interesting physics trick, but if you can pull it off you will have an entrance into the back corner of the Meeting Hall where you can deliver the summons."

"Finally, most of this piping and duct work you'll be travelling through is only three to four feet in diameter.  You'll be going through one at a time, though there should be enough room to switch places when needed."


----------



## ghostcat (Sep 30, 2011)

"Piece of cake indeed" says Hardnose. Sarcasm heavy on his voice. "Thank you for the heads up Artemesia. I really don't know what we will do without you." he continues. This time his voice is tinged with respect.

Addressing the others he says "Right lads. Sounds to me this job needs rope and lots of it. Probably 200 feet maybe 250 feet just to be on the safe side. So who has rope. I have 50 feet.

As for pipe Pipe R-4-X. How about using ropes to stop been swept away. If we can attach one end and have some kind of float on the other we should have a nice taught rope which will stretch pass the grating to the hall."

[sblock=OOC]Hardnose is going to get some Leather armour, to eliminate the ACP on swim.[/sblock]


----------



## Deuce Traveler (Oct 2, 2011)

OOC: Guys, let's take this to the OOC thread for now:

http://www.enworld.org/forum/talking-talk/308847-deuce-travelers-sewer-rats-9.html#post5696297


----------



## Deuce Traveler (Oct 7, 2011)

The evening and next morning passes quickly pouring over maps and practicing moves.  As no one is eager to enter cold, flowing water, the simulation of the last challenge is skipped, though there are several attempts at creating different loops around the waist of each Sewer Rat and different knots in order to see which hold best.

By afternoon the group skips out in order to get some food and drink before shopping and all meeting back at Artemesia's office.  Not everyone is there, however.  An emergency occurred with another Sewer Rat group who was short-manned and had been assigned to help plug a water main break, so Chernguk had to be transferred.  Although he wasn't pleased about leaving the group, he didn't seem to mind leaving this mission.

Hardnose was also missing, and after some time Artemesia decided to start the final meeting without him.  As she opened the maps one last time, the door to her office slammed open and in walked Hardnose, taking slow, tentative steps inside while half covered in 300 feet of newly purchased rope, a suit of leather in his arms, and six new sunrods tied to his belt.

He looked like he could use some help.


----------



## Boddynock (Oct 9, 2011)

As Hardnose makes his appearance, Gunzuul bursts out laughing.

"Ah mate," he chuckles, "you look like ... well, I don't know what you look like. A turtle caught in a net, perhaps. Here, give me some of that rope."

The dwarf sets about distributing the coils of rope around his body, making sure that it all sits well so as not to impair his mobility. He ends up taking 200 feet of hemp.

The others notice that he, too, is wearing leather armor, and that his crossbow and his beloved keg are missing.


----------



## ghostcat (Oct 9, 2011)

Staggering into the meeting, Hardnose says "Supplies. Who wants to take some."

Having dumped the rope and sunrods in a pile on the floor, he proceeds to change into the leather armour.


----------



## Deuce Traveler (Oct 10, 2011)

Artemesia says, "You can leave any equipment you want at your lockers at our building or leave them here.  I also have this scroll tube you can use to carry the summons.  We can seal it using some wax from candles I have here, which should prevent water from leaking in."

OOC: Who will take the brass scroll tube for the summons that Artemesia provides?


----------



## Fangor the Fierce (Oct 10, 2011)

Needles holds out his hand, saying, "I can take it.  Won't mind delivering the news personally, if you know what I mean."

He then checks his gear, noting that the new tools might come in handy.  Might not, but only one way to tell...


----------



## ghostcat (Oct 11, 2011)

"It allright Miss Artemesia, I won't litter up you office. I'll put my spare armour in my locker." says Hardnose. "So anyone else want to help carry the equipment?"


----------



## Deuce Traveler (Oct 13, 2011)

The group continues to discuss who is carrying which pieces of equipment as they leave the office and head towards the sewers.  They walk for another quarter mile unimpeded through dark tunnels before arriving at the entrance to the duct.  The opening lies about six feet from the sewer floor, and although the walls are covered with a film of mildew and moss, there are enough handholds in ruined spots of the wall to allow climbing.

OOC: Need the party order.  DC 10 climb check to make it to the duct.


----------



## Boddynock (Oct 13, 2011)

OOC: Gunzuul will go somewhere in the middle. Not that he's averse to mixing it up close but he reasons that he can make ranged attacks from a bit further back in the line.


----------



## Deuce Traveler (Oct 13, 2011)

Gunzuul climbs up easily enough, then helps the rest of the party up one by one, though he insists on staying in the middle of the order.

OOC: No one else needs to make a climb check.


----------



## ghostcat (Oct 16, 2011)

Hardnose positions himself at the front of the party and leads them through the tunnels until they come to a spot where climbing is necessary. At this point he stands back and leaves the climb to the more agile members. Once Gunzuul has helped the other party members up, he assumes the lead and sets of down the new tunnel.

[sblock=OOC]Hardnose will be carrying a lit sunrod[/sblock]


----------



## Deuce Traveler (Oct 19, 2011)

Gunzuul takes the lead followed by the rest of the party.  The party traverses the duct in relative silence, alternating between shuffling and crawling in the limited confines of the passageway.  They realize a human or elf would be forced to worm crawl the entire way.  A half-orc wouldn't fit at all.

It seems to take forever, but eventually the party sees a small glint of pinpoint light at the other end of the duct.  The light slowly grows as the men continue forward until they realize they are coming upon a torchlit passageway.  They are now at the first obstacle, and can see the next duct they must enter high on the wall on the other side.

OOC: Make a Listen check.


----------



## Fangor the Fierce (Oct 19, 2011)

Needles had been quiet for the most part, keeping to the shadows.  When the first obstacle presented itself, he stops, taking the time to get an idea of just how many observers they would have to get by.


----------



## Fenris (Oct 20, 2011)

Fergus continues on in relative silence, near the front, listening carefully.


----------



## ghostcat (Oct 20, 2011)

Hardnose leads the others down the passage until he sees the light. At point he stuffs his sunrod in his backpack (still lit) and moves slowly forward until he comes to the obstruction.


----------



## Deuce Traveler (Oct 21, 2011)

Hardnose, Fergus, and Needles stop the group short as all three Sewer Rats hear grumbling and talking near the duct.  They count three different voices speaking, but the owner of the voices move on and go down a passage after a few minutes.  The passageway sounds as if it is clear once more, but the brief interlude is a reminder that stealth will be required.

Peeking out of the duct, Hardnose sees that the passage is now clear, although a stream of sewer water funnels out of the center of the passage.  Two walkways parallel the stream on either side, while perpendicular catwalks connect the walkways.  The walkways are each five feet wide, while the stream of sewer water is ten feet wide.  The duct that you have to enter is directly opposite of your own and is somewhere between eight and ten feet from the ground.


----------



## Deuce Traveler (Oct 25, 2011)

OOC: Whomever is volunteering to go across first needs to make a DC 10 Move Silently check to drop down and move across without making much noise, followed by a DC 12 Climb Check to get up the next wall.  If they fail either roll they must make a DC 14 Listen Check.


----------



## Fenris (Oct 26, 2011)

Fergus heads to the end of the tunnel and drops down silently to the ground before quietly making his way to the other duct and quickly climbing up it.


----------



## Deuce Traveler (Oct 26, 2011)

Fergus swiftly crosses and climbs without incident, impressing the group with his nimbleness.

OOC: What actions will Fergus do to help the next character climb up?


----------



## Fenris (Oct 26, 2011)

Deuce Traveler said:


> Fergus swiftly crosses and climbs without incident, impressing the group with his nimbleness.
> 
> OOC: What actions will Fergus do to help the next character climb up?




Fergus tosses a line of rope over to Gunzuul, the two dwarves as the heaviest act as anchors, holding the rope taut between them so the others can cross without dropping or climbing.


----------



## Deuce Traveler (Oct 27, 2011)

OOC: Those using the rope can roll a DC 14 Climb check and completely avoid the Move Silently check.


----------



## ghostcat (Oct 27, 2011)

Hardnose knows when he is out of is depth, so waits for the more nimble members to bridge the tunnel. Once the rope bridge is in place, he starts across; hand over hand.


----------



## Fenris (Oct 29, 2011)

ghostcat said:


> Hardnose knows when he is out of is depth, so waits for the more nimble members to bridge the tunnel. Once the rope bridge is in place, he starts across; hand over hand.











*OOC:*



I think we are about to see a test of the paladin's nickname


----------



## Deuce Traveler (Oct 31, 2011)

Hardnose made it a quarter of the way across the rope, hand over hand, before his sweaty grip came loose and he fell.  Luckily he fell just short of the sewage water and onto the walkway.  Unluckily the impact is quite audible.

OOC: Hardnose is now on the ground, but unhurt.  The rope is still taut across the passageway.  What actions is everyone taking?


----------



## Fenris (Oct 31, 2011)

Deuce Traveler said:


> Hardnose made it a quarter of the way across the rope, hand over hand, before his sweaty grip came loose and he fell.  Luckily he fell just short of the sewage water and onto the walkway.  Unluckily the impact is quite audible.
> 
> OOC: Hardnose is now on the ground, but unhurt.  The rope is still taut across the passageway.  What actions is everyone taking?





Fergus gestures to the halfling to hurry over as he lays flat to pull the halfling up once across.


----------



## ghostcat (Oct 31, 2011)

His fall from the rope to the walkway was quite noisy, so Hardnose decides that stealth is no longer an option and hurries across to the far wall. He starts to scramble back up the wall with Fergus' help.


----------



## Deuce Traveler (Oct 31, 2011)

Fergus helps Hardnose up the wall and he quickly scrambles up with little difficulty.  Needles takes the moment to quickly pull up the rope so it is out of the way.  The party stays still and silent on both sides of the passageway.  Steps are eventually heard from a pair on patrol, a hulking giant of a brute led by a much smaller figure.  They walk next to the spot where Hardnose fell, and look around, but luckily not up.

You peer to look at the shorter figure.  She is an elderly goblin with a wrinkled face that looks like a dried green grape with two beady eyes and thin lips with bright pink lipstick.  She wears a pale blue dress with pink flower patterns that look as if it would fit better as a wallpaper pattern than on a walking body.  A horribly ugly blue self-made lady's hat rests on her head, a white flower resting along the wide brim.  Except for a wand hanging on her hip, she seems unarmed, but her companion insures she doesn't need to be.  She speaks with a natural ability to tsk...

"I tell you Ethel, I know I heard something.  My hearing's still good.  I can still hear it when my cousin mutters under breath and I know I heard something over here."

Ethel doesn't look convinced, but simply stares vacantly, shrugs and utters, "Urg."  Ethel is an ogre, and the most terrifying ogre you've ever seen.  This ogre might be a female ogre, as it is wearing a too-tight yellow summer dress, bright red lipstick, and a too-small yellow self-made lady's hat with a red, blue, and green flower attached to the front and above the brim.  Ethel wears a human-sized purse slung over her shoulder, which looks tiny in comparison to her large frame.  From the bulge in the purse, you swear it must be filled with rocks and have little doubt it could make for a formidable swinging weapon.

"Perhaps we should look around and see if we can't find the cause.  I don't like mysteries or surprises.  Especially not mysterious surprises.  Don't even like my gifts wrapped," the female goblin rambles while she turns and heads down another passage.

Ethel grunts a sigh of "Urg," and follows.  Soon they are out of sight once more.

OOC: The next volunteer to go across is up.  Option 1: make a DC 10 Move Silently check to drop down and move across without making much noise, followed by a DC 12 Climb Check to get up the next wall. Or use the rope that Fergus slings back across to your team and make a single DC 14 Climb Check.


----------



## Boddynock (Nov 1, 2011)

Gunzuul stays back to anchor the rope.

(OOC: Sorry I've been MIA. Back now. )


----------



## ghostcat (Nov 1, 2011)

When Hardnose sees the tarted up humanoids he has to put his hand over his mouth to stop himself laughing out loud. Only when they have left and he is sure they out of earshot does he turn to Fergus and say "Well now I've seen everything. On a more serious note we have to assume that anyone dressed-up may not be what they seem."


----------



## Deuce Traveler (Nov 2, 2011)

OOC: I believe Needles is up.


----------



## Fenris (Nov 4, 2011)

Deuce Traveler said:


> OOC: I believe Needles is up.











*OOC:*



I note with no small sense of satisfaction that the dwarves and halfings are posting and actively crossing, unlike those unreliable goblins and kobolds


----------



## Fangor the Fierce (Nov 5, 2011)

Needles had kept quiet.  Something was not right to him, but he couldn't put his clawed finger on it.  Shaking his head at the deft fall from Hardnose, Needles decides to show them how it's REALLY done.  With a shake of his head, he clambers across the opening, moving as silently as he can and to the other side to be pulled up to safety.

He easily moves without making a sound that would alert anyone of his presence.  When he reaches the other side, and is safe, he looks over to Hardnose, adding with a mocking bow and whispers, "That's how it's done..."


----------



## Deuce Traveler (Nov 5, 2011)

OOC: I believe Gunzuul is last.  If he wants to go across like Needles, he'll have to make a Move Silently check while Fergus coils up the rope.


----------



## Boddynock (Nov 7, 2011)

Gunzuul frowns as he comes face to face with the flaw in this plan.

"Huh! Moving silently is not exactly my forte. Oh well, here goes nothing."

He proceeds to tiptoe across the space.

Clatter. Crash.

"Bugger."


----------



## Deuce Traveler (Nov 7, 2011)

Before anyone can react, the elderly goblin woman and her fellow hat-wielding friend appear and see a lone Gunzuul standing in the center of the walkway spanning the two sides of the passageway.

"See, I told you I heard something, Ethel!"

"Ugh!"

"Young man, what do you think you are doing down here at this time of day?"

OOC: How does Gunzuul respond?  If the answer seems shady, I'll be making you roll a Bluff check.


----------



## Fenris (Nov 8, 2011)

Deep in the shadows of the tunnel, Fergus draws his bow, waiting.


----------



## ghostcat (Nov 11, 2011)

*OOC:*


Just trying to advance the story. If you want to give Boddynock a bit longer to reply just ignore it. I've put it in SBLOCKS so as not to give Boddynock ideas.







[sblock=DT]Hardnose waits for Gunzuul to come up with a story. When he doesn't Hardnose sticks his head out of the pipe and says "Stop chatting up the ladies mate. Otherwise we'll lose the race."

If the "ladies" ask for an explanation, Hardnose will tell them that they have bet a couple of their friend that they can reach <*> via the sewers before their friends can reach it overground.

Where <*> is a prominent landmark in the direction they are going.[/sblock]


----------



## Boddynock (Nov 14, 2011)

Gunzuul freezes in place for a moment when the hatted pair appear. Then he shrugs, and sighs deeply.

Suddenly a loud shout comes from somewhere nearby.

"Never mind. I think they found me. You might prefer to leave before they get here."

He draws his axe.

[sblock=OOC]The "shout" is the auditory component of manifesting the Force Screen power. His AC is now 17 for the next 10 rounds. I'll roll a Bluff, not that I expect it to do much good.

Nah, didn't think it would.[/sblock]


----------



## Deuce Traveler (Nov 14, 2011)

OOC: My wife just gave birth to our fourth child a few days ago, but I'm still in the Middle East and have been a bit unfocused.  We've been Skype-ing with the baby a lot, and I haven't been resting properly because of the excitement.  I'll do an update soon.  I'm sorry for being lax.


----------



## Deuce Traveler (Nov 14, 2011)

IC: The elderly woman tsks to herself and says, "Young hooligans!  My boys have long grown up, but I still remember what they were like!  I was going to escort you out to the nearest exit, figuring you to be lost, but here you are with a regular pack of never-do-wells.  What was going to be the game tonight, lads?  A little fighting over turf with those pig-stickers?  Maybe get a bit drunk and do a little breaking and entering and filching?  Well, I'll have none of it!  Not tonight.  I can't trust you running around loose, since you look out to put the hurt on someone and I won't have violence on my conscience.  So I'm going to take you to Mr. Sabatini's men so that they can take those weapons off of you and I'm going to convince him to make you do some community service at our social!  Now come peacefully, boys.  I don't want Ethel here to spank your friend.  I'd rather leave that to your mamas.  Mark my words they'll hear from me!"

She seems serious.  For those of you with surviving parents, you have little doubt that this woman would use your descriptions to find your surnames and track them down if it took her relentless weeks to do so.

Ethel keeps a constant eye on Gunzuul after he draws his axe.  The old woman just tsks again and gives him the stink eye of elderly disappointment so intense that he feels that she is not only judging him, but his entire generation and finding it lacking. 

OOC: This was an easier update than I thought.  The sneaking in was blown, but this new path came to me while I was making dinner.


----------



## Deuce Traveler (Nov 18, 2011)

OOC: Bump... flee, fight, or consent to submit your weapons and meet Sabatini.


----------



## Fenris (Nov 18, 2011)

After a tense moment with a drawn bow Fergus sighs and drops his arrow and slings his bow over his shoulder and climbs down to join Gunzuul. He could not let a fellow dwarf, a fellow Sewer Rat to take this fall alone. Besides there was more than one way to skin an orc and they would be taken to Sabatini which was their mission in the first place.


----------



## Fangor the Fierce (Nov 19, 2011)

Needles tries to stay in the shadows, as he allows the others to possibly surrender.  He had no intention of surrendering to anyone.  Besides, he took this job seriously.  If he had to, he would try to get through the rest of this journey and hopefully meet up with the others.  It would seem that perhaps they would be taken to the same place he was header.  Having someone in the shadows, ready to deliver a distraction might prove worth the try...

OOC - Hiding, trying to not be found, since they are on a ledge.  He will then attempt to continue down the path and meet up with the others, hopefully.


----------



## Fenris (Nov 19, 2011)

*OOC:*


OOC: This might work out.With Fergus going out it fulfills the suspicion that there were others but they don't know how many. Perhaps we can go with Ethel and crew will the rest head on. Two paths to the same destination. Not sure about Hardnose, he might prefer the open route.


----------



## ghostcat (Nov 20, 2011)

Hardnose was just about to stick his head out and try to bail Gunzuul out, when the "ladies" said they were going to take him to where they wanted to go. While he was thinking through the implications of this, Fergus joined Gunzuul. 

Hardnose also climbs down while saying "OK mate.They have caught us fair and square. Put your axe away and we'll go see their boss."









*OOC:*


Who's got the letter?


----------



## Deuce Traveler (Nov 21, 2011)

OOC: Ok, so Gunzuul, Fergus and Hardnose are surrendering while Needles goes off on his own, using stealth.  Needles has the letter so this should work fine.

Gunzuul, Fergus and Hardnose
[sblock]
The three of you are taken down twisting passages by the goblin woman and shuffling ogre.  In your mind you realize you are heading towards the goal you were assigned to in the first place: an abandoned sunken hall in the sewers.  You pass other small groups of travelers who look at you curiously, mostly being older goblin women.

The two guards dressed in leather armor and holding spears in front of the hall look you up and down and collect your weapons, putting them in a closet and handing you claim tickets for when you leave the festivities.  It seems as if only Mr. Sabatini's men are allowed to stay armed.

The elderly goblin eventually brings you to a sharply dressed and portly older goblin with a tall top hat.  He smiles a smile of yellow teeth and says, "Mrs. Wartington and Ms. Ethel, I'm glad you could make it.  What is it you brought here with you?"

"Some never-do-wells, Mr. Sabatini.  I figured you could put them to work like some of the other misguided boys."

You notice a stage in the center of the hall, where stands several young male goblins and kobolds.  They look tough, but grim as if awaiting some fate with reluctance.

Mr. Sabatini studies you with a careful eye.  "These aren't exactly ruffians my dear.  They look a bit too seasoned.  Well boys, out with it.  Why are you hanging around here?  You don't look like the types decked out for just mere mischief."
[/sblock]

Needles
[sblock]
It takes some time before you reach the next obstacle in your planned expedition.  The vertical piping that will lead to the water pipe.  A steady dripping a rain and sewage water comes from various ducts above you, causing the vertical pipe to be slick with layers of slime and sediment.  From where you are, the pipe descends 30 feet into water pipe R-4-X.  It is nearly perfectly circular and there seems to be a lack of rails or footholds.  If you had party members, you could have used them to anchor yourself, but you will have to be inventive with your available equipment.
[/sblock]


----------



## Fenris (Nov 23, 2011)

DT, Gunzuul, and Hardnose

[sblock] "No ma'am. We are up to exceptional mischief." replies Fergus with a wry grin. "We heard about this gem that the Company of Silver Blades dropped and left down here in the sewers., so we wanted to come see if we could find it" [/sblock]


----------



## ghostcat (Nov 24, 2011)

[sblock=DT, Gunzuul and Fergus]Hardnose spends most of the trip through the passages muttering under his breath; cursing Needles for disappearing with the document. If he'd just surrendered with the others the mission would be as good as over now. Instead they are reduced to playing a waiting game.

Although Hardnose has devised an excuse for being in the sewers, he considers Fergus' better. So decides to go with it. Considering that the current circumstances don't require a response from him, he remains silent.[/sblock]


----------



## Deuce Traveler (Nov 25, 2011)

Gunzuul, Fergus and Hardnose
[sblock]
Mr. Sabatini smirks slightly and hooks his fingers into an expensive-looking leather belt.  It seems he believes your answer to be reasonable enough.

"I'm afraid I'm going to have to cut your explorations a bit short, lads.  At least until the Women's Society Charity Gala is over.  But I will give you two choices... either you can attend the gala locked away in one of the nearby chambers until we are finished or you can participate.  If you choose for us to lock you away, I promise to have you freed up in a matter of hours and you can go your own way peacefully.  There are some who want to squash our celebration, after all, and I don't want taking a chance on you accidentally giving a hint on what's going on to others.

If you decide to participate, you'll join the other young lads in being auctioned off for the night to the ladies.  The auction starts off the event, followed by a dinner and my closing speech.  The ladies get to bid on each of you, and whoever wins you gets to have you be her dinner date for tonight's event, and promise to do chores for her in her home the following day.  The better you make yourselves look while up on the stage, the higher the bidding.  Make the crowd and your 'date' happy at the gala, and you'll make me happy.  Make me happy, and I promise the group of you one boon from me within my power to give.  

So what will it be?"
[/sblock]


----------



## Boddynock (Nov 25, 2011)

Gunzuul thinks, _Women's charity? Yeah, right. I doubt that the funds are going anywhere but Sabbatini's pockets._

Out loud, he says, "Well I don't know about looking good, but I'd rather have a meal than be locked in a room for hours. I'm in!"


----------



## ghostcat (Nov 28, 2011)

Listening to Mr. Sabatini's description of the auction, hardnose quickly picks up on the fact that it bears not relationship to Sir Silvershield's slave auction. Although its possible that their boss has been misinformed, Hardnose somehow doubts it. Still he doesn't want to go off half-cocked, so he checks if Sabatini is evil and tries to determines if he is telling the truth. While doing this he covers up by considering his choice. In the end he decides to play along with the auction up until the time that someone attempts to put shackles on him. "I don't know." He says uncertainly. Looking at Gunzuul he continues "Well. If you think its alright."

[sblock=OOC]Detect Evil
Sense Motive (+6)

Please note. Hardnose is being careful not to mention anyones names.[/sblock]


----------



## Deuce Traveler (Dec 1, 2011)

Gunzuul, Fergus and Hardnose
[sblock]
Mr. Sabatini is glad for your acceptance of his offer and you are led to the stage where there are about half a dozen other goblins.  After he leaves you take a moment to scrutinize them.  They keep their eyes downcast and seem despondent, as if awaiting some dark fate.  After a few minutes of awkward silence one with a facial scar stretching from forehead to cheek shuffles near you and asks, *"Oi, lads.  So what did you do to be condemned to this?  Theft was it?  Assault?"*
[/sblock]


----------



## Fangor the Fierce (Dec 1, 2011)

Needles checks the gear, wondering just what the others had left for him to use....

OOC - What gear was left?  Hoping they left the rope, etc, but I will need a count of what I have to work with for this miracle to happen.


----------



## Fangor the Fierce (Dec 1, 2011)

Needles checks the gear, wondering just what the others had left for him to use....

OOC - What gear was left?  Hoping they left the rope, etc, but I will need a count of what I have to work with for this miracle to happen.


----------



## Deuce Traveler (Dec 8, 2011)

OOC: I am willing to say that the party left behind the rope, as I can't see them pulling it out of the tunnel.


----------



## Fenris (Dec 9, 2011)

[sblock=DT, Guunzul, Hardnose]
"Something much worse. You fellas know what the score is here? Any way to make this easier?" whispers Fergus back.[/sblock]


----------



## Deuce Traveler (Dec 16, 2011)

Gunzuul, Fergus and Hardnose
[sblock]
*"Yeah, I'll give you some tips.  Don't highlight yourself too much here, which means don't try too hard and don't totally goof it up.  Just strut yourself for the ladies and hopefully you won't get rented out to one of the ones who want to 'fix you'.  You put out a half-assed job and most likely you'll get rented out to a lady who just wants you to do some yard work or at worst rub her bunyans... ugh.   If you foul it up entirely, you'll have to do some other labor for Mr. Sabatini, and the man can be purely diabolical.  But heaven help you if you do too good of a job. If you do a good job one of the richer ladies will think you might be 'fixable' and made a decent member of society.  Then it's nothing else but showing you antique momentos, trying to make you dress up, and taking you around the neighborhood.  Your gents won't ever forget you in a suit, and you'll never live it down.  Their all doing this for that thing in the cage,"* he says and points to a cloth-covered boxed shape set on top of a three-foot tall push cart that rests against the wall and forty feet from the stage.  As you stare at the cloth, it ripples slightly as if something underneath caused it to move.

Suddenly music starts and Mr. Sabatini takes the stage and asks for the ladies to find their seats.  The only lights that remain lit are the torches near the stage and small lanterns at each table.  Somewhere in the darkness a female begins to sing.

"It's raining goblins, celebration!
It's raining goblins, celebration!
Warty goblins, strong goblins
Tough goblins, tall goblins..."
[/sblock]

Needles
[sblock]
If Needles can't figure out a way to get through the piping, he can try to track where the rest of the party went and really on stealth.
[/sblock]

OOC: Another short update tomorrow.


----------



## Deuce Traveler (Dec 25, 2011)

OOC: Hmmm... this adventure seems to have petered out through the holiday break.  We can call it a wrap if the players wish.  The energy seems to have died.


----------



## Boddynock (Dec 25, 2011)

OOC: I suspect there's been too much waiting for others to act. Certainly that's the trap that I've fallen into. If we can get everybody together for a short while maybe we could make a concerted effort (it'd be a shame to waste your preparation, DT). Otherwise, shall we regroup at the pub?


----------



## ghostcat (Dec 26, 2011)

OOC: I think that things went pair-shaped when Needles run off with the summons. This means that all the others can do is react to events and hope that either: Neddles turns up (optimistic); wait for evidence of illegal activities that will stand up in court; a realistic chance of escaping or we are released.


----------



## Fangor the Fierce (Dec 27, 2011)

Needles unwraps the rope, noting the marking he made on it at the intervals.  He begins tying the knots in place at each marking, making sure they are secure and large enough for the plan they had made.  He then removes another leather strap, which hooks onto his belt.  He then loops the leather strap around the beginning of the rope, as he prepares to go through this part of the trek.

Taking a deep breath, he allows the rope to be washed through the piping, as he then holds his breath and allows himself to follow.  As he moves, the leather strap slides down the rope, as he stops at the first knot, clawing up for the grating that would allow him to breath.  He repeats this process, using a second leather strap to get to the next section of rope before untying to first part.  Eventually, he lands at the last grating, as he prepares to allow himself entrance into the last room that would get him closer to ending this job...

OOC - I figured he would avoid this with tying leather straps every 15 feet or so, with a knot at those intervals.  Prevents him from 'falling', as the leather strap secures him to the rope and stops at each knot, since it's looped around the rope.


----------



## Fenris (Dec 29, 2011)

*OOC:*


OOC: For me it was a rough end of a semester. Of course DT can trump me seven ways from Sunday with business these days. Anyway I was honestly somewhat flumoxed as to what to do in light of the auction. DT had a great set up. I am good to get going again though.


----------



## Deuce Traveler (Dec 29, 2011)

OOC: To get us back on track, I am going to rule that Needles does see a loose peace of stonework with some jutted looped metal that he can tie the rope off too.  Needles needs to make a DC 15 climbing check to avoid slipping and losing his grip while climbing down the cylinder.  If he makes that, he will be able to work his way down the gratings as planned.


----------



## Deuce Traveler (Dec 30, 2011)

OOC: If Needles fails his climb check, he will have to make a DC 16 Strength check to see if he catches the rope being being swept down the pipe.


----------



## Deuce Traveler (Jan 7, 2012)

Needles tries to gradual descend into the flooded final pipe, but as he gets close he loses his grip on his rope as it touched the slime-covered walls in places.  He lands with a splash in the cold waters and tries to grip unto the rope before the frigid, filthy rush of water can carry him away, but although he briefly touches the rope, he can't keep his grip.  He is swept along the current into darkness, holding his breath as he is carried away.

OOC: Make a Constitution 12 Check to see if you can hold your breath long enough to find air.


----------



## Fenris (Jan 8, 2012)

Gunzuul, Hardnose and DT
[sblock]Fergus whispers back to the goblin. "So what is in the box? The highest bidder gets it or what. And how did you fella's get roped into this?"[/sblock]


----------



## Deuce Traveler (Jan 8, 2012)

Gunzuul, Hardnose, and Fergus
[sblock]
"Oh the usual.  We never get caught by the guards since they rarely hit our part of the city.  I got put in after trying to burglarize Mrs. Fetid's house.  Slightly bumped her porcelain cabinet on the way out, but that was enough to knock a few pieces over and cause a racket enough that I got caught.  She's stronger than she looks.  My mate over there got caught by the man himself; he was throwing lit torches at passing carts from a roof when Mr. Sabatini had one of his cronies climb up to the roof and tie him up.  As for the box, it seems that there's a new creature found recently in the sewers that Mr. Sabatini wants to breed.  So he's trying to collect the money from this auction in order to do it.  Has to keep it really quiet-like, since the Thieves' Guild and their mates with the merchants aren't too keen on the project.  Oh heck, I'm next it seems."

The music changes starts over once more.  The goblin that strut up and down the stage before had only impressed the ladies enough to earn a silver piece and some coppers.  It was a lackluster performance and you can feel Mr. Sabatini's frown somewhere in the darkness.  The goblin who just finished speaking goes up to dance, but he is also trying to downplay the performance, though it is evident that he is trying just a little harder than the last goblin in order to avoid looking too bad.
[/sblock]


----------



## Fangor the Fierce (Jan 10, 2012)

Needles can only see blurry images as the water takes him along for a wild ride.  He gasps for a breath of air right before going under, hoping it will be enough to keep him conscious enough to find air...  

Unfortunately, he swallows a mouthful of water, the taste bitter and horrid, as it reminds him of a dare that once went bad.  His mind loses focus and he drifts away into blackness.... EPIC FAIL!!!


----------



## Boddynock (Jan 13, 2012)

OOC: I'm pulling out of all my RPG for the foreseeable future. Good luck with the auction. Thanks for the game!

'Nock


----------



## Deuce Traveler (Jan 18, 2012)

OOC: Understood, Boddynock.  Thanks for playing.

IC: Needles loses consciousness as he can't hold his breath and sucks in a lot of sewer water.  In his dreams he feels himself floating and hears a voice say, "He's a heavy one with all that water soaked into him and his clothes.  Drop him here and let's see if he's breathing."


----------



## Deuce Traveler (Jan 31, 2012)

OOC: Looking for a roll call on whose here, still.  ENWorld has been slow lately and I think people are having problems again logging on.


----------



## ghostcat (Feb 1, 2012)

Hardnose is still trying to puzzle out what to do when its his turn.


----------



## Deuce Traveler (Feb 3, 2012)

The rest of the goblin and kobold delinquents go up to the stage as you watch, but none of them put much effort into entertaining the ladies.  Disinterested chatter begins to pick up, easily being heard during the softer ebbs of the music being played.  It doesn't look like this event is going to pick up much money for the charity after all.  The music eventually changes as the singer's voice gets hoarse from its work and a oddly upbeat singerless lament is played somewhere in the darkness.  Eyes are now on you.  The only ones left on stage.

OOC: 

It's now your turn.  Post your actions.  Will you do what the previous goblins and kobolds did; try hard enough not to anger the crowd but not hard enough to stand out?  Or will you decide to go all out in entertaining the crowd?  If you decide to entertain the old ladies in their funny hats in the charity event, then pick an attribute, explain how you will use it and the music to entertain the ladies while on stage, and make your attribute DC Check.

Needles and his precious equipment are fine, but will be unavailable for the next few hours.


----------



## ghostcat (Feb 5, 2012)

Hardnose always tries to perform to the best of his abilities. So despite the goblin's warning he goes all out to impress. His problem is deciding what to do. He is a fighter but that won't carry much weigh here. Finally he decides to put on an acrobatic demonstration, where he will do a series of handsprings. Unfortunately, the result was mediocre at best and although he didn't actually land on his back. The result was not that impressive.


----------



## Deuce Traveler (Feb 6, 2012)

Despite his mediocre performance, Hardnose receives the most applause and the highest bidding of the night, and is won by a somewhat tallish goblin with a yellow hat with pink flowers.  He moves off the stage and joins her for the dinner banquet, where she smiles tells him good job and gently taps his arm.  *"So where are you from, dearie?"* She asked while they waited for the rest of his team to do their performance on stage.


----------



## ghostcat (Feb 8, 2012)

Hardnose may be a Paladin but he doesn't have his head stuck up somewhere dark like the Paladins of Heironeous. Thus he has no qualms about lying, especially for a good cause. 

So Hardnose tells his dinner companion about his childhood growing up on a farm, far to the south. He tells her how the farm could barely support his parents and seven children and that they often went hungry. He concludes his tale by saying "I have no intentions of living at a subsistence level all my life, so I left home as soon as I felt I could support myself. Since then, I have been travelling, doing a bit of this and a bit of that looking for my chance. Unfortunately I has yet to find it."


----------



## Deuce Traveler (Feb 9, 2012)

The woman nods sagely, "So well spoken and such a gentleman.  Well, I know times be hard right now, but you keep the faith and I'm sure the divine will turn things into your favor."

OOC: If no one else volunteers to perform I will assume that only a minimum of effort is conducted from the other PCs.


----------



## Fenris (Feb 11, 2012)

Fergus gets up for his turn and performs feats of strength, one handed push ups, inverted pushups and lifting various objects around the stage including three kobolds at once.


----------



## Deuce Traveler (Feb 13, 2012)

OOC: Nice.  Please make a DC Strength check for the performance.


----------



## Fenris (Feb 14, 2012)

Fergus's performance starts off well with push ups, but he falls over as he picks up the three kobolds.


----------



## Deuce Traveler (Feb 15, 2012)

Fergus' performance elicits some cheers also, but more for his mighty effort and large failure than from any kind of true feat of strength.  A few silver pieces are bet on Fergus and a kobold near-sighted kobold woman with a pink hat has the honor of having Fergus join her for the banquet.  

Taking a cue from Fergus and Hardnose, Gunzuul decides to give one last try in entertaining the crowd.  He animates a woman's hat and causes it to dance on the stage in beat with the music.  The crowd goes wild.  Women begin to bid highly for the honor to have Gunzuul sit with him.  At the end of the hectic bidding, he is finally won by a better-dressed goblin woman with a truly lavish hat (nearly half her size) for ten gold pieces.  Her name is Miss Copperworth, aka Coppie.

Gunzuul's performance closes out the charity bidding, but sets the cheerful tone of the rest of the night.  He receives plenty of smiles and nods as the party takes it easy throughout  the next stage of dinner, which is mostly tasty soups, hard bread and cheap wine.  For the closing part of the night, Mr. Sabatini gets on stage and speaks while the creature hidden underneath some cloth and on a cart is wheeled out.  "What an excellent night we have had in such wonderful company.  Ladies, thank you all for coming out here.  We are going to end the night with my presentation.  I give you the future of our community!"  So saying the cloth is removed from the cart, which reveals a giant rat inside a metal and glass cage.  The nasty creature tries to gnaw and claw itself out.  Gasps are heard amongst the crowd.

"My men have found several of these mutant creatures in the sewers recently.  We have no idea where they came from, but we are worried that if they breed out of control they may become a threat to the District in which we live.  But, I believe we can make this threat turn to our advantage.  One of the more difficult facts for us to face in our community is a lack of access to food.  We live in cramped conditions, have no access to farmland, and cannot sell the few food products we can make without business licensing requirements that many of us cannot afford.  I intend to get around this system by having my men go into the Sewers and round up every one of these giant rats that they can find and start giant rat breeding farms here in our community.  This will provide a decent working job for our young directionless youth.  It will also provide a cheap source of food for our neighborhoods, a business that I admit I will run for a slight profit.  You know me and can trust me.  All I ask is a small donation tonight so I can outfit my men properly to start this dangerous work.  Once begun, I believe we can have a safe, beneficial and profitable business for our community set-up in under a month.  I do ask that you try to keep this hush-hush during that time.  There are certain interests in this city that would object to our venture and would like to make it their own and outside our community's control.  The food is not only safe, but quite tasty.  If you have noticed a few bits of meat in your soup it's from a giant rat that we just cooked up fresh this morning."

Mr. Sabatini's charity does quite well because of both the positive mood of the crowd and because of his reasoning.  At the end of the night he declares he has enough money to start his venture.  After the night ends (and the three of you promise to meet your elderly ladies in the morning for some yard and house work), Mr. Sabatini approaches you and gives each of you a vigorous shaking of your hand, giving a longer smile to Gunzuul.  "Lads, those other boys were disappointments but you really gave it your all and came through for me today.  I want to pay you back.  Please ask any boon of me and I'll give it if it's in my power to do so."


----------



## Deuce Traveler (Feb 16, 2012)

OOC: Once we finish the business with Mr. Sabatini's boon I'll get Needles hooked back up with the party.


----------



## Fenris (Feb 17, 2012)

Deuce Traveler said:


> OOC: Once we finish the business with Mr. Sabatini's boon I'll get Needles hooked back up with the party.





OOC: Damn if only we had the warrant with us. But give me a day to think. Big opportunity I dont want to blow it.


----------



## Deuce Traveler (Feb 17, 2012)

OOC: There is no time limitation on the boon.  It doesn't have to be one that he has to complete this night.


----------



## Fenris (Feb 21, 2012)

Deuce Traveler said:


> OOC: There is no time limitation on the boon.  It doesn't have to be one that he has to complete this night.












*OOC:*



Can he owe us a boon? I am having a moral quandary as I am sure Hardnose is as well since we are about to have him arrested.


----------



## Deuce Traveler (Feb 23, 2012)

OOC: He can owe you the boon.  However, you do not have to arrest him or even do him harm.  Your orders are simply to give him the summons.


----------



## Fenris (Feb 24, 2012)

Fergus thinks long and hard before Sabatini before speaking. "Well, I don't know what is in your power of sphere of influence Mr. Sabatini, but if there was any information, influence, sway, or artifact that could help me find and close the Blackshaft, well I would be much indebted to you. I doubt you can do much and probably think I am a little crazy for even asking, but that more than anything I what I want to do so any assistance you can give me now or at some future time would be the boon I ask of you. I Fergus Kurkaz, of the clan of Kurkaz have spoken" says Fergus rather formally. But then for a dwarf honor is always a rather formal thing.


----------



## Fangor the Fierce (Feb 25, 2012)

Needles tries to keep from coughing up his lungs, as he pretends to stay unconscious.  He takes in the sounds, the smells, and the voices, to get an idea of where he is and what's he's up against...


----------



## ghostcat (Feb 26, 2012)

Despite his better judgement, Hardnose is starting to like Mr. Sabatini. However, just to be sure he performs a _Detect Evil_ while appearing to be considering his boon.

Finally Hardnose says "To be honest, there is not really anything I need at the moment. Would it be possible to save my boon for later?"


----------



## Deuce Traveler (Feb 26, 2012)

Mr. Sabatini strokes a chin and says after some thought on Fergus' request, "You don't think small, do you boy?  I might be able to help but let me think on it tonight.  Come by anytime tomorrow afternoon or later.  See the meat bun sellers on Bent Penny Street and ask around for me.  They'll have you wait around a bit, but I'll eventually get the word and send a runner.  It's up to you if you want to brave their wares," he says with a chuckle.  To Hardnose he says, "Of course!  It's better that way I think.  Save that boon for when you might need it.  You might try to avoid trouble, but unfortunately trouble will always know where you are."

He gives another shake of the hand, then some of the old ladies chat you up on the way back to the surface.  As the group heads back towards the Sewer Rats headquarters they run into a very waterlogged and unhappy Needles.  It would appear as if he took the hard way through the water piping.  Luckily he was fished out of the water by some midnight watermen and rescued from drowning.  After a bit of tobacco to warm him up and a nip of brandy, they sent him on his way, where he eventually ran into his fellow Sewer Rats.  Since he still has the Summons but Mr. Sabatini is gone, it may be smart to seek some advice from someone higher up or disregard orders entirely and walk your own path.


----------



## ghostcat (Feb 26, 2012)

Hardnose greets Needles tells him he glad he is still alive, he then reads him the riot act for splinting from the party with the Summons. Eventually he runs out of expletives and says "Well we certainly messed this mission up. I suggest we go have a word with Artemesia rather than Sir Silvershield."


----------



## Fangor the Fierce (Feb 28, 2012)

Hardnose's rant goes in one ear and out the other, as Needles simply waits for him to run out of breath.  When done, Needles arches an eyebrow, looks at the fellow member, and asks, "And getting caught was part of the plan?  I seem to recall that we were NOT to be caught."

Needles shrugs off the botched job as a learning experience.  "Well, at least we're still alive, which matters most..."


----------



## Fenris (Feb 28, 2012)

ghostcat said:


> Hardnose greets Needles tells him he glad he is still alive, he then reads him the riot act for splinting from the party with the Summons. Eventually he runs out of expletives and says "Well we certainly messed this mission up. I suggest we go have a word with Artemesia rather than Sir Silvershield."





"I agree that that is a wiser idea. The blame falls to us as a team so it is of no use quarreling or assigning blame. Let us go and see Artemesia and see how we can make this right." says Fergus.


----------



## Deuce Traveler (Feb 29, 2012)

The group arrives at Artemesia's office and knocks at the door.  After a few minutes of shuffling it finally opens to a tired-looking Artemesia.  It looks like you woke her up a couple hours before dawn.  It also confirms the theory that she sometimes sleeps at the office building.  She allows you in and you notice that she is now playing a couple of new chess games or the old ones must have progressed greatly.  Her gray pieces are losing against her gray pieces opponent on one board, but winning against the white on the other.  She sits in her chair and after a moment pondering your dilemma replies "Mr. Sabatini is no saint, and he acts mostly for personal profit, but that doesn't mean that he hasn't been rumored to do some good, also.  I have a... friend... involved in the poorer neighborhoods that can look more into this.  As for now, though, you have a decent relationship with him and the authorities are insistent that he is given a summons and a trial on some criminal charges involving businesses without license among other things.  Would you trust more violent and less savory characters to be given your assignment in the future?  Would it be better for someone he has a rapport with to hand him the summons and explain the situation?"


----------



## Fenris (Feb 29, 2012)

Fergus sighs and strokes his beard for a bit. Finally and even reluctantly he speaks. "No, whether we lose any rapport with him or no, it was out job and we should carry it out no matter the personal cost. As you have said, we can explain it to him and our own mixed feelings. I am sure he will understand it is just business. Nor do I doubt that he is not well prepared for an eventuality such as this. Perhaps we can say we were going to deliver the summons but decided to wait until after the auction so that his 'charity' work would not be interrupted." suggests Fergus.


----------



## Fangor the Fierce (Feb 29, 2012)

"Either way, I agree.  I am not going to give up my share for someone else doing what we said we'd do."


----------



## Deuce Traveler (Mar 1, 2012)

OOC: Need a bit more time.  I see where this is going so I am going to write up one long post which will conclude this adventure and create a lead-in for the next.  I think we will need some more players, too, as I think we are down to 3.


----------



## Deuce Traveler (Mar 3, 2012)

Some of the party is exhausted and decides to go home.  However, Needles, Fergus and Hardnose are determined to finish this job despite the lack of sleep.  They go to the goblin section of the City Slums, eventually making their way to Bent Penney Street where goblin vendors sell questionable looking ground meat and sausages in stale buns.  The conversation goes something like this, "No, I don't want a rat sausage with mustard.  I'm looking for Jimmy the Fish.  I know Jimmy the Fish doesn't work here or sell meat.  No, I don't want a meat paste pie.  No, I am looking for Jimmy the Fish, not Jimmy the Meat Seller."

Word must have gotten out, however, because after some mind-numbing bantering a young goblin in ill-fitting clothing approaches and asks you to follow him to where Mr. 'Jimmy' Sabatini is enjoying breakfast.  It's a small diner a few streets away and he sits at a small table.  After some warm greetings you hand him the summons and explain to him the situation.  To say he loses his temper is an understatement as you can feel the atmosphere grow chill while his face grows red.  "So, I invite you to my charity and you were Thieves Guild members all along," he asks in a dangerously tense tone of voice.

You explain you are Sewer Rats hired by the Thieves Guild to hand him a court summons, but have no intention of trying to do him harm.  He thinks for a moment while he calms down and nods to you.  Three burly goblins that were sitting nearby put their hands away from whatever weapons they were reaching for before the angry exchange.  "No, you are right.  One way or another my opponents would have found me and things could have gotten bloody.  If you agree not to press the issue and not attempt to take me into custody, I will agree to answer the summons and appear at court.  This could actually be to my benefit as I can be in control of how I appear and the direction of the trial."  The man nearly smiles as the wheels inside his head start turning.  "But this will take away from my other secret project, as I was about to use the charity money to try and capture these new, mutated giant rats before they breed and create an out of control situation below the goblin district.  Now, if I had a handful of determined men out to help our community and do this job for me, well then I think I and my staff can focus on this trial, while these young community volunteers can take on the giant rat mission.  Do you know where I can find at least three young lads that know their way around the sewers and could use the meager bit of coin we have to offer?"  Mr. Sabatini asks the last question while staring intently at you.


----------



## ghostcat (Mar 3, 2012)

Hardnose is feeling uncomfortable at having deceived Mr Sabatini the previous evening, so is predisposed to help him. He also thinks that clearing the rats out of the sewer is a Sewer Rats job anyway and that if they play this right, they can get Artemesia to sanction it. They just won't tell her what happened to the rats. Although that may be the difficult part. 

These thoughts go through Hardnose's head as he replies "I'll be happy to help Mr Sabatini. To tell you the truth doing the Thieves' Guild's dirty work has left a bad taste in my mouth and anything I can do the thwart them is OK with me. Unfortunately I won't be able to help until tomorrow as I have a date with a lady then I need to catch upon some much needed sleep." At the mention of sleep, Hardnose yawns.


----------



## Deuce Traveler (Mar 3, 2012)

Mr. Sabatini nods to Hardnose.  "A real man does not scorn a lady."

He then points to Fergus.  "Since you have agreed to help and I owed you a favor, I found some information like you asked, though I'm still digging around for more.  Not many know about the current state of the Blackshafts, but I did find a name for you.  Bobby Bobbyknock, a resident at the Sanitorum.  Room 307.  He seems to be the last one to have made it out in one piece.  Physically at any rate."


----------



## Fenris (Mar 6, 2012)

Deuce Traveler said:


> Mr. Sabatini nods to Hardnose.  "A real man does not scorn a lady."
> 
> He then points to Fergus.  "Since you have agreed to help and I owed you a favor, I found some information like you asked, though I'm still digging around for more.  Not many know about the current state of the Blackshafts, but I did find a name for you.  Bobby Bobbyknock, a resident at the Sanitorum.  Room 307.  He seems to be the last one to have made it out in one piece.  Physically at any rate."




"Thank you for that sir. I, like Hardnose, will be happy to help." replies Fergus


----------



## Fangor the Fierce (Mar 7, 2012)

Needles is a bit offset by this turn of events, and wonders if the job was worth taking.  He had no allegiance to this person, yet the others seemed to jump at the chance to work for him.  His own mind reeling, he wonders aloud, "And what are your plans for these giant mutated rats?  We can't have them caught only to be found at a later time to be terrorizing another part of town.  Although the thought never would have crossed your mind for such a thing, but others that know you have come into the picture as having these mutated rats might not be so caring..."


----------



## Deuce Traveler (Mar 7, 2012)

Jimmy 'The Fish' Sabatini smiles widely at Needles, showing a row of sharp, yellow teeth.  "You think me a villian?  Well you are right, I am a horrible sort and willing to flout the law for profit.  But there is no profit in terrorizing the poor.  No, the rats will be a fine source of cheap meat for the local community, or as you sometimes call it, the Slums.  The locals will have access to inexpensive food through the giant rat farms and me and the boys will pocket some easy coin.  Everyone here wins, especially me.  Of course the food vendors in the other districts will not be happy as they will lose some business, so there will be some future threats.  But we businessmen tend to keep those unfortunate disputes between ourselves as much as possible."  He smiles wickedly to himself as he remembers previous incidents where 'disputes' occurred.

The party eventually reaches Sir Silvershield's office with the good news that they had delivered the summons and that Mr. Sabatini agreed to show to court on the appointed day.  He is delighted as he takes back the magical token.  *"That's fantastic news!  And without having to use up my token or my the soldiers at my disposal.  Of course since those soldiers had to be paid anyway for their day of service, used or not, we had to deduct some money from your 1200gp payment.  Then there is the city tax, the payment for my paperwork-oriented services, and the money due to the Thieves Guild messenger service, split by your adventuring party.  That comes out to 100gp to each of you."*  He divvies out your share and wishes you a good day.  *"I'll keep you in mind for future work,"* he says as he escorts you out.  Somehow you were cheated again out of your share of the reward, but 100gp for each of you is still a lot of money for ale and food at Abe's Pub.

Artemesia also congratulates you when you reach her office.  Glancing at the chess boards, it looks like a few more moves have been made and her gray pieces are pushing aggressively against her black chess opponent and white chess opponent on their respective boards.  She is looking more refreshed, too, and you can tell the positive conclusion of your case has brightened her mood.  "Get some rest!  And take time off.  You've earned it.  Our office cannot get involved in city legal issues, and what Mr. Sabatini is trying to hire you to do is technically against the law since he is trying to start this business without the proper municipal licensing, union contracts and agreements, city hearings for zoning rights and health inspections.  So our organization cannot agree to aid him in anyway.  However, I cannot control the actions of my employees on unpaid leave.  So take a couple weeks off and I'll make sure that you are not to be called in during that time unless there is an emergency.  Of course you may always come in here for advice whether you are on leave or not, if you should find yourselves in trouble.  And the company equipment store will also be available if you need to purchase equipment for activities outside the department," she says as she looks at you meaningfully.

OOC: 100gp to each of you, as well as 300XP.  I plan to have your characters rest today, relax at Abe's Pub tomorrow, and take Mr. Sabatini's job the next day.


----------



## ghostcat (Mar 8, 2012)

*No Rest for the Wicked*

Knowing that Artemesia is on their side, Hardnose doesn't push the issue of the city allowing giant rats free reign in the sewers. Instead in thinks longingly of his bed but knows he has an appointment.

Wishing Artemesia and his friends goodbye and arranging to meet up the following day, he goes off to fulfil his commitment to his companion of the previous night.


----------



## Deuce Traveler (Mar 8, 2012)

OOC: Oh, there are those in the city that may want to make their own excursion to capture these creatures and keep Mr. Sabatini out of the business.  The giant rat farm has the potential of being a lucrative business.


----------



## Deuce Traveler (Mar 11, 2012)

You are enjoying a drink in Abe's Pub, and since you succeeded in your last mission you are given a complimentary free mug of cheap alcohol called Boar Sweat.  The three of you sit, enjoying each other's company while a bard is telling a tale of how the city came to have an elected Council rather than rule by nobility.  "It was Carl Lombard's rule which finally created the uprising of the burghers and the citizens.  He had bankrupted the treasury fighting another battle against the Saventi family.  This was the third time that a Lombard banner would march against the that of the Saventi, and though the Saventi had been defeated each time they always arose to challenge their rivals.  This time it was a battle against the Lombard soldiers and mercenary allies and Saventi sorcery backed by horrors of the undead.  The city rebelled and declared itself neutral rather than finance another campaign.  The Lombards were cast out and a Council elected.  Not surprisingly in hindsight, the Saventi accepted this new rule rather than try to press their own ancient claim of rulership of the city as the unrecoverable damage done to the Lombard family was satisfaction enough..."

Blah, blah, blah.  Boring stuff.  As you sit and talk a man in white robes and the eight-pointed holy symbol of Kord stands next to your table.  He is tall, but slightly overweight with a jovial smile and a ring with an eagle on the crest.  He looks familiar to you, and you swear you have seen him walking around the poorer districts of the city.  *"Good evening gentlemen, mind if I buy you another round of drinks?  I've heard good things from you from a mutual friend and would like to pick your brains about a certain man working in the Slums District.  My name is Father Louis."*  The name is what jogs your memory.  Before you is the leader of Kord's church located in the Noble District of the City.


----------



## ghostcat (Mar 12, 2012)

"Sit down Father and tell us what you want to know. Although if the person in question is the one I think you mean then you will need to have a good reason, as I for one consider him a friend." says Hardnose.


----------



## Deuce Traveler (Mar 13, 2012)

Father Louis sits his pudginess down across from you and slams a meaty fist heavily unto the cheap, wooden table.  "Four tall mugs of Brummer's Oatmeal Stout," he loudly demands.  A server soon after drops off the four mugs, which the priest tips well for.  By the speed of the service, you reckon he has a reputation in town as a heavy tipper.

Looking at Hardnose he says, *"Well, you speak well for him which is a plus.  I'll be straight up with you.  The Church of Kord is looking to work with community leaders from the Slums.  Recruitment in the Noble District has dried up, so we are looking to expand in other places where we haven't given due consideration in the past.  Mostly this lack of attention was because my recently deceased predecessor was a moron, but that's a topic for another time.  This is how I figure it: The Church of Kord sends a couple of representatives to assist with charity work and education for the poor, and in exchange we find ourselves an opening to try recruitment with the help of someone whose trust we have earned.  If you think this Mr. Sabatini is someone the Church might approach, then that's good enough for me."*  The man talks passionately, but somehow manages to finish a quarter of his beer before he is done.


----------



## Fangor the Fierce (Mar 14, 2012)

"So what do we get out of this?" asks Needles, always looking to get something out of anything he does...


----------



## Fenris (Mar 14, 2012)

Fangor the Fierce said:


> "So what do we get out of this?" asks Needles, always looking to get something out of anything he does...





"A broken nose if you don't stop being greedy" snorts Fergus with a glance at the father's massive hands.

"But both of my friends do have points. I think we can arrange a meeting or be go betweens as you wish. But we are the poor from whom you want to recruit. Now I am sure Hardnose and I would be fairly easy to motivate. But my more mercenary friend here may be a bit more difficult." say Fergus sipping and enjoying real  beer for a change.

"If you had a few representatives we are headed down soon for a 'community service project' that your representatives would do well to be a part of. If it works out it will be a boon for the poor."


----------



## Deuce Traveler (Mar 14, 2012)

Father Louis raises a hand in disagreement as he takes another gulp.  *"No, what I wanted for you was information and you provided that.  Since you would be willing to make a meeting, I assume you approve of the idea and that's good enough for me.  I already paid for this information with the round of drinks, and I'll make sure to buy you another round before I go in appreciation.  I have my own acolytes that can walk the Slums and meet him for me.  And I walk the Slums enough that I can handle the task myself.  So no, even though Artemesia speaks highly of your recent exploits, I have no need to hire you... well not just yet."* He says and his eyes twinkle.  He finishes his drink, belches loudly as he pats his stomach and orders each of you another drink for when you are finished with your current ones.  He gets up to leave as the bard argues with a nearby listener.

_No, the Salventi were associated with snakes because they were great shapechangers and transformed themselves during the Battle of Dark Wood, where they beat the Lombard forces to a standstill.  When they were in snake form they breathed fire which scorched the Lombard armor and their flashing eyes could turn a man to stone.  But Carl Lombard earned his place as head of the his Great House by his bravery in arms and he was immune to the dark sorceries of the Salventi snake people since he was blessed by the gods themselves..._

The priest slams his mug down angrily and stands his pudgy body with enough force to throw his chair back several feet.  His voice booms through the Pub, *"Oh for Kord's sake!  Carl Lombard would have sooner run through the City naked than ever set foor in a church.  And though he was decent with a sword, he favored assasination and blackmail, and had his marshall lead the armies at the Battle of Dark Wood.  There was only one Salventi family member left by then because of the Lombard use of poisons and garrotte and he survived by using dark arts to shed his humanity, not by becoming some kind of snake man.  Who ever heard of a villian turning himself into a snake?  How would that help?  And before the Lombard's crossed the paths of the Salventi, the Salventi crest was a white stag, and the story on why THAT changed would make a better tale than a battle that ended in stalemate.  You, sir, are a horrible storyteller!"*

The patrons stand stunned before Father Louis blushes, excuses himself and walks out the door.

_Ahem... errr... how about we switch to music instead.  I have written some songs the like of which you've never heard._

Abe's Pub quickly goes back to normal.


----------



## ghostcat (Mar 14, 2012)

Once Father Louis has finish his spiel, Hardnose take a long pull of his drink to allow himself time to think. He is just about to speak when he has second thoughts and instead takes another drink. 

Before, Hardnose can actually reply to the cleric, his friends have answered for him and father Louis has made some assumption which my or my not be valid. Harnose is not about to contradict him.


----------



## Fangor the Fierce (Mar 14, 2012)

Needles leaves the mug as is, untouched on the table.  He doesn't care for the payment, as the cleric called it, and prefers to do things on his own accord.  At the outburst of the cleric to the bard, he can only smile and nod.  "So, what's on the agenda now?  We meet up with Sabatini?  You never did tell me what happened back there while I was drowning in water.  Something must have happened, for you two to be so protective of this guy..."


----------



## Fenris (Mar 15, 2012)

Fangor the Fierce said:


> Needles leaves the mug as is, untouched on the table.  He doesn't care for the payment, as the cleric called it, and prefers to do things on his own accord.  At the outburst of the cleric to the bard, he can only smile and nod.  "So, what's on the agenda now?  We meet up with Sabatini?  You never did tell me what happened back there while I was drowning in water.  Something must have happened, for you two to be so protective of this guy..."





"Not protective. Respectful. Sabatini is not the villain he was made out to be. While he may be a crook in some ways, he is very protective of the Sewer Folk. And he is honorable. So I think yeah we head down to find Sabatini and start rounding up rats." replies Fergus


----------



## Deuce Traveler (Mar 19, 2012)

*Chapter 3: Ratcatchers*

The next afternoon you go to meet Mr. Sabatini in the Slums, having to go through the whole ritual of asking for him among the meat sellers first.  The goblin is looking quite jovial when you appear and you notice that he is surrounded by a number of bustling workers with rolled up posters and cans of glue.  At your curious look he says, "I'm making my appearance to court today, but I have a bit of a surprise in store to go along with my appearance.  My men are too busy with the surprise for me to send them in collecting the final giant rats for the farm, which is where you come in.  We have captured three of these mutated creatures, one female and two males, but I feel we'll need more in order to properly start breeding them.  I've six folding cages for you to take down to the Red C-7 section of the sewers.  My men did some searching and found some large rat deposits down there, so that's our best guess of where the remaining giant rats can be found.  Capture me at least three more females.  I will pay 50gp to each of you now for agreeing to help, and 50gp a piece for each giant rat you bring back.  I promise that you'll get the full amount.  There are no special clauses here in the Slums.  Each cage should hold one giant rat each.  When you fill all six, kill whatever remaining giant rats you find.  I'll pay 10gp each per giant rat tail proving that you've killed one.  We don't want to have an epidemic of giant rats breeding under the Slums and pouring into the city, so you're killing them should curtail that threat or eliminate it completely if we get lucky."

OOC: Make a DC 13 Sense Motive check.


----------



## Fenris (Mar 27, 2012)

Fergus nods as he listens, knowing his tracking skills will be helpful here.

"Will we need porters to haul them out? Or can we carry a cage or two ourselves?" asks Fergus


----------



## Deuce Traveler (Mar 27, 2012)

Mr. Sabatini shrugs, "I can't afford to give up any men right now, so if you need porters hire them using the funds I fronted to you.  You are hardy lads though, and a cage and rat shouldn't weigh more than 15 pounds apiece.  If you get a couple of 10 foot poles, you should be able to put three cages on each pole with enough room to place each end on a shoulder.  That way two of you can easily carry out all six cages.  The poles should easily fit through the openings of the cages.  A ten foot pole can be quite handy."


----------



## ghostcat (Mar 28, 2012)

Hardnose studies Mr Sabatini all the time he is speaking, trying to determine if he has an ulterior motive in hiring the Sewer Rats to hunt rats. Although Hardnose likes Mr Sabatini, he does not trust him.

Pausing to allow his fellows time to comment, Hardnose finally says "Well if everyone has no more question, lets leave Mr Sabatini alone and get going."









*OOC:*


Mr Sabatini has supplied cages, has he also provided the poles?


----------



## Deuce Traveler (Mar 28, 2012)

Hardnose and Fergus
[sblock]
You both sense another motive for him to want you to round up or kill all the giant rats.  Mr. Sabatini is hoping to create a monopoly with his new venture and hopes to keep others out, most specifically the guilds.
[/sblock]


----------



## Fangor the Fierce (Mar 29, 2012)

Needles kept quiet for the most part, simply listening and watching the guy.  He seemed ok, but something about the others and their devotion to him was just sitting uneasily in his stomach.  

"Catch some rats, kill the rest, sounds easy enough." he mumbles, checking the cages.


----------



## Deuce Traveler (Mar 30, 2012)

The group of you walk away, heading towards tunnel entrance 2F6, a small, oval-shaped water drainage pipe that you should be able to squeeze through in order to reach the Red C-7 section of the sewers easily enough.

As you travel, a warm, drizzling rain begins to fall from the white, cloud-filled sky, worsening your mood.  This would be good weather to trail someone in, and the two oafs you notice doing so might have been able to pull it off in any other section of the city.  But the tall half-orc and his slight human companion stand out in the Slums dominated by gnomes, halflings, dwarves, goblins and kobolds.  The human looks a bit rough, with a scar along his cheek and a shock of red hair.  His half-orc companion has no pronouncable features except his overly large muscles and unintelligent eyes.

You are still walking along the main roads towards 2F6, and these two men are following at a distance of about 70 feet.  What would you like to do?


----------



## Fangor the Fierce (Mar 30, 2012)

Speaking to the others, Needles can't help coming up with diabolic ways to end their pursuers being a threat.  Some of them has permanent implications, but he knew better, for the most part.  Maiming, on the other hand, was perfectly legal.

"You know, there are only two of them, and three of us.  They can't follow us all, so let's give them some headaches.  We all know where we are supposed to meet.  I say one of us stays with the cages while the other two split off in two directions, doubling back, wild goose chase, whatever wild chase you want to run the guys on.  Whomever is not followed can become the new follower, trying to find out just who these people work for.  I don't like this Sabatini guy much, but I don't care to being followed and having another job screw up."

"Unless anyone else has an idea?"


----------



## Deuce Traveler (Mar 31, 2012)

*OOC:*



I just want to confirm, then, that players' plan is to split the party.


----------



## ghostcat (Apr 1, 2012)

"Seems to me that these are probably part of Mr. Sabatini's rivals. If so they will just follow the person with the cages then stake out the sewer entrance waiting for us to come back with a load of rats. I think our best bet would be to ignore them for the moment and use a different exit on the way back."









*OOC:*


Hardnose doesn't want to split the party.


----------



## Deuce Traveler (Apr 2, 2012)

OOC: Darn!  I was going to have a lot of DM fun with a split up party.

IC: As the three Sewer Rats get closer to tunnel entrance 2F6, the two thugs quicken their pace and close the distance.  You turn at their approach as the human says, *"Hey there, shorties.  Word on the street is that you're helping out Mr. Sabatini.  Well, we've been asked to pay each of you 50 gold pieces each to tell us what he's up to and take a walk from whatever he's got you doing.  It's a pretty good deal, seeing if you don't take the offer, my buddy here is going to break your half-sized legs."*  With a jerk of his thumb, the human points to his half-orc buddy who is eagerly cracking the knuckles of his ham-like fists.


----------



## ghostcat (Apr 2, 2012)

Hardnose draws his sword and gives the speaker an evil look. "Where's the rest of you army" he says. Meanwhile he scrutinises the half-orc to see if he is evil.









*OOC:*


Detect Evil on the Half-Orc


----------



## Fenris (Apr 3, 2012)

Fergus grins wryly. "Ugly and stupid huh? You boys picked the wrong Rats to mess with." says Fergus pulling out his own greataxe. '"By the time you face off against the halfling and myself, the kobold will have looted your pockets, tied your shoes together and have left five daggers in your back as a souvenir. So you might want to turn around now....." tails off Fergus


----------



## Deuce Traveler (Apr 3, 2012)

Hardnose
[sblock]
Both assailants register as evil.
[/sblock]

The half-orc blinks in surprise, but then puts on a spiked knuckleduster.  "You wanna I beat them down?"

His human companion takes out a long knife from a hip sheathe.  *"I think we're gonna hafta shave them down a few more notches."*

OOC: Roll init.


----------



## Fenris (Apr 3, 2012)

Deuce Traveler said:


> Hardnose
> [sblock]
> Both assailants register as evil.
> [/sblock]
> ...




"Bub, when we're done, you'll be shorter than us" retorts Fergus.


----------



## Fangor the Fierce (Apr 4, 2012)

"Looks like this will be a warm up for what's to come.  Too bad you might not live.  Maybe we'll just maim...  You get the ugly one."

Needles leaves it up to the others to determine which is the ugly one.


----------



## Fenris (Apr 4, 2012)

Fangor the Fierce said:


> "Looks like this will be a warm up for what's to come.  Too bad you might not live.  Maybe we'll just maim...  You get the ugly one."
> 
> Needles leaves it up to the others to determine which is the ugly one.




"You mean the uglier one right?" adds Fergus


----------



## ghostcat (Apr 4, 2012)

Hardnose looks the half-orc straight in the eye and gives him a rude gesture with his off hand.


----------



## Deuce Traveler (Apr 7, 2012)

OOC: The fight is on for the Sewer Rats, as the overconfident thugs refuse to back down!

Init: 
Hardnose 24
Needles 21
Thugs 18
Fergus 14

Hardnose and Needles are up.  The thugs are in melee range.  Each character gets a 50XP roleplaying bonus for entertaining their DM.


----------



## ghostcat (Apr 7, 2012)

"Yondalla aid me." Hardnose calls out and smiles as he feels the love of his goddess flow into his sword arm. Wasting no more time he aims a devastating blow at the half-orc.

[sblock=Actions]*Swift Action:* Smite Evil on the Half-orc
*Standard Action* Attack half-Orc (Attack +8 = (+6 +2 CHR:Smite Evil); Damage = 1d4+1)[/sblock]


----------



## Fangor the Fierce (Apr 7, 2012)

Needles takes a step back, placing a bullet into a sling and twirling it twice before letting the missile fly.  The bullet flies wide, too wide and hits the side of a building near the back of the alleyway.  "Guess I can't decide which one is the uglier one!"


----------



## Deuce Traveler (Apr 8, 2012)

Hardnose wipes the smile off his opponent's face as he strikes at the half-orc, barely cutting into the half-orc's armor and drawing a thin line of blood.  Needles shot goes wide, causing the kobold to mutter to himself as he reloads.

The half-orc strikes back at Hardnose, but his weapon is deflected off the paladin's armor.  Hardnose grunts from the force of the blow, but his unharmed.

The human tries to knife Fergus, but the attack is rushed and he badly misses when he slips on a foul-smelling puddle in the dirty street.  He lands on his own dagger, and shrieks in pained surprise.

OOC: Fergus up.

Rork
[sblock]
You were expecting to find three Sewer Rats to aid them in their recently assigned quest.  You waited around the sewer entrance you expected them to use.  You hear shouts and the start of a fight nearby.  When you run to investigate, you see the above scene break out between a dwarf, halfling and kobold versus a human and half-orc thug.  From the way the fight started and is going, you believe you found your fellows.
[/sblock]


----------



## Caim (Apr 8, 2012)

"Ah, here ya go!" Rork draws his bow and an arrow with it. "Bout time I got to use me bow."


----------



## Fenris (Apr 8, 2012)

Fergus kept an eye on the half-orc, and nearly swung at him, but saw that Hardnose wasn't the worse for wear, and decided to finish what the human started.


----------



## ghostcat (Apr 8, 2012)

Hardnose decides to finish what he started and repeats his attack on the half-orc, hoping for a similar result.


----------



## Fangor the Fierce (Apr 9, 2012)

Needles sees just how well the others are doing, nodding at their adeptness in this fight.  Not one to be outdone, he moves to flank the half-orc, rapier in hand and ready to skewer the brute if he finds the right spot and chance....

"This one's the uglier one!" he calls out, hoping to get the greenskin to drop his guard just enough to allow Hardnose the chance to cave in his skull.

(OOC - Move action to grab rapier, move action to flank the brute.  I hate +0 BAB!!!  +2 flanking for Hardnose, on his next turn.)


----------



## Deuce Traveler (Apr 9, 2012)

Fergus' great-axe buries itself deep in the side of the human, who coughs up a bit of blood before dropping dead to the floor.  Hardnose hits the half-orc again, this time sticking him briefly with a pierce to the large thug's side.  Needles takes his rapier and flanks the half-orc, who in turn decides to finally have some sense and attempt to flee.

This whole time you notice a dwarf with a loaded bow in his hand rushing towards the fight, eyes intent on the half-orc's back.  The dwarf is about 50 feet away.

OOC: Attack of opportunity against the half-orc for Hardnose and Needles.  Rork moving towards the scene of the battle.


----------



## ghostcat (Apr 10, 2012)

Hardnose knows that the half-orc is evil and that the world won't miss him. Whilst he is tempted to slide a sword into his back, he feels that Yondalla would not approve. Instead he shouts after him, "You can run away this time but if I see you again your dead." 

Although his feelings towards the human are the same as those towards the half-orc, Hardnose kneels down and checks if the human is still alive. If so, he does his best to staunch the flow of blood.

[sblock=OOC]If human is alive, stabilise. Heal = +6[/sblock]


----------



## Fangor the Fierce (Apr 11, 2012)

Needles is not so nice, as his rapier tries to find a crease in the thug's crude armor.  The rapier can't dig into the thug's side, as the half-orc makes his escape.  "C'mon!  We were just beginning to have fun!"

Needles spies the new threat, as he watches the reaction of the newcomer.  If he seems to not be a threat, Needles immediately rifles through the dead human's pockets, trying to determine if there is anything of note, or any markings to show his allegiance to a group or boss.  He takes his time, but never turns his back on the newcomer.


----------



## Caim (Apr 11, 2012)

Rork closes the distance between himself and the group and slowly releases the draw from his bow. "Blasted!" The newcomer cries as he watches the half-orc escape down the tunnels. "I guess I missed all the action?" He turns to the group as the words escape his lips and can see the group watching him intently, weapons still drawn. "No, no. I mean you no harm. I was sent to help ya. Ma name is Rork." He places his bow and arrow in their respected places as he awaits the groups reaction.


----------



## Fangor the Fierce (Apr 11, 2012)

"Sent by who?" Needles asks, a bit wary.


----------



## Caim (Apr 11, 2012)

"Miss Armetesia of course." 









*OOC:*


If the name is wrong blame DT. I read through some of the first posts and that was the only name I got.


----------



## Deuce Traveler (Apr 12, 2012)

After a few moments of tense discussion the story becomes clear.  Rork was sent by Artemesia after his team was disbanded.  Since he is still waiting for a new team to be assigned to, Artemesia suggested he back you up on your current job.


----------



## Fangor the Fierce (Apr 12, 2012)

"What's the code word?" Needles asks, watching the reaction of the newcomer.  His rapier moves slowly, but deliberately and in view of the newcomer.  When Needles makes it known his intentions, and patiently awaiting the answer, he can't help but laugh a few yelps as he sheathes his weapon.

"Just kidding.  We don't have a code word.  But makes me think maybe we should.  How about monkey-brains?  Always was a delicacy I favored."

Needles finishes up investigating the human body, taking what he could and displaying it for the others to see.


----------



## Fenris (Apr 12, 2012)

"Welcome aboard Rork. I am Fergus, this here is Hardnose and the friendly one there is Needles." says Fergus.

"Right now we aren't actually on a Rats job. But a little side job that we happened upon. But one that will makes all Rat's jobs easier. Hey Needles think we can convince Artemesia that this IS in the interest of the Rats and get paid by her too?" muses Fergus


----------



## Fangor the Fierce (Apr 12, 2012)

"She doesn't seem like the one to give in when asked.  I think she's more the type that would give payment based on what she finds out.  If this works out like we think it will, then she might just find a way to get some funds to us for some outrageous loophole on some ancient document about the sewers that we just manage to fit into.  Hopefully we don't get taxed on our little side job here...."

Needles muses over this, wondering if there was a way to get some more funds out of this little job.  Artemesia didn't seem like the kind to give in to demands of payment for work not sanctioned, but she did look like the kind that would reward a job well done.  Only one way to find out though...


----------



## ghostcat (Apr 14, 2012)

*OOC:*


What's the state of the human?


----------



## Deuce Traveler (Apr 14, 2012)

The human moans as he continues to bleed to death.  You do believe that Artemesia would reward the party if you were to run into anything else of interest to your organization.

Continuing on, the party heads down towards the section of the sewers suggested earlier, entering through 2F6 and reaching the beginning of Red C-7.  Like nearly all red sections, this is only a level from the surface and is considered relatively safe.  However, C-7 is less a section of sewage flow, and more of a section for unfinished thermal heating underneath the Slums.

The Merchant's District uses thermal heating from natural sources deep in the earth and piped through many homes.  A section of the Slums was supposed to get the same treatment until funding for the project disappeared in typical bureaucratic fashion.  Now these series of chambers are humid and crowded with antiquated and rusting pipes full of hot gases and liquids.

OOC: Need party order and preparations.  The corridor you are using to reach Red C-7 is eight feet wide and eight feet tall, but the piping causes you to crowd into a four feet wide by four feet high space.  Due to the steam, vision is halved.  Infravision is near useless do to the steam and hot pipes.  Darkvision still functions.


----------



## ghostcat (Apr 16, 2012)

Hardnose stabilises the human but provides no additional healing. Leaving the body where it is, he continues into the sewers.

"Are you going first as usual Needles? I'll back you up as usual." So saying Hardnose draws his sword and waits for Neddles to lead on.


----------



## Caim (Apr 16, 2012)

"I'll take the rear and use me scouting ability to make sure no one comes from behind us." Rork draws his bow and gets an arrow ready before the group moves down the tunnel.


----------



## Fangor the Fierce (Apr 17, 2012)

"Yeah, I've got the front.  Let's get moving."


----------



## Deuce Traveler (Apr 17, 2012)

Needles takes point, followed by Hardnose, Fergus and Rork.  As the Sewer Rats move forward the conditions of the piping become a patchwork of corrosively bad and just plain dangerous.

OOC: Everyone roll for a DC 15 Knowledge: Dungeoneering check.  If you have Engineering, you may substitute that skill for the same check.


----------



## Caim (Apr 17, 2012)

Rork looks at the piping as it closes in around him.


----------



## Fangor the Fierce (Apr 17, 2012)

Needles tries to keep his eye on the shadows, making sure nothing was going to jump out at them.  His keen eyes take in the area as if it was his home, as it has now become his second home.  Hopefully it will not be his resting place...  (please add +1 to the roll below, as my modifier is +2, not +1.  Total is 21 as well  )


----------



## ghostcat (Apr 18, 2012)

Hardnose looks at the pipes suspiciously. they look to him like they could burst at any moment and cover the party in scalding water.


----------



## Fenris (Apr 18, 2012)

Fergus keeps his eyes open and their surroundings.









*OOC:*


Hope we all roll this well in the next combat!


----------



## Caim (Apr 18, 2012)

*OOC:*


AMEN! 2 20's, a 19, and an 18...


----------



## Deuce Traveler (Apr 21, 2012)

From stories the four of you have heard, these sections are oft referred to as 'steam tunnels'.  The corroded pipes have a tendency to fire off squirts of scalding hot liquid at random intervals.  The bad news is that many an explorer has suffered horrific and sometimes fatal burns traversing such areas.  The good news is that your Dungeoneering Knowledge ensures that each of you know to back away when hearing the tell-tale whistling of the pipes before one releases steam.

Satisfied with their knowledge, the party moves forward.

OOC: Each character will receive a +5 Reflex save when a nearby pipe is about to burst.  Needles must make a DC Search check at this time.  The good news is that his recent roll results in it only being a DC 12 difficulty.


----------



## Fangor the Fierce (Apr 24, 2012)

Needles keeps his eyes on the pipes, listening to the signs that would warn him to get the others to get out of the way.  His keen senses in times like this enable him to not have to take too much time off his movement to keep them moving along at a decent pace, as he moves along easily.  (Needles has +10 to search, so he would simply take 10 if possible to move along.  Otherwise, he will roll if needed.  Here is his roll...)


----------



## Caim (Apr 24, 2012)

Rork, like Needles, is cautious of the pipes. Watching each as they pass and not letting his guard down until everyone is past the are. "The things we do for a little bit of gold." He whispers under his breath.


----------



## Deuce Traveler (Apr 27, 2012)

Needles quickly discovers the corpse of a giant rat further down the steam tunnels and nearer the entrance to an open chamber.  It is next to a pressure plate connected to a rigged pressure valve by a crude lever mechanism.  Further down, Rork finds a tripped wire connected to the same kind of contraption and cuts it while out of arm reach, causing a stream of scalding steam to hit a far wall.  It looks like this area has been set up with crude traps, one of which killed the giant rat.  

Peering into the next chamber, the party can see some nearby sealed barrels within a few feet of the chamber entrance.  The rest of the chamber cannot be seen until an adventurer scouts closer to the chamber entrance, but from the traps and barrels you surmise a new fact.  

Someone else has been hear in recent months and set up a depot.  Someone who obviously didn't want the depot to be found.

OOC: Sorry for the delay.  My preparations for my German trip took more effort than I thought.


----------



## Caim (May 7, 2012)

Rork moves to the front of the group and looks at the stone around the area. "Give me a moment before we move forward."


----------



## Deuce Traveler (May 9, 2012)

Rork
[sblock]
Moving forward, you see no other signs of traps.  From the smell rising from the barrels you believe you have found some kind of food store, although you also sense the scent of oils.  Your sharp ears pick up the sound of creatures squeaking deeper into the room.
[/sblock]


----------



## Fenris (May 11, 2012)

Fergus waits with axe at the ready.


----------



## Caim (May 13, 2012)

"I can hear talking." He says as he whispers to the group. Rork draws his bow and sets an arrow into place as he inches forward.

[sblock=OOC]I'm going to move closure to the origin of the talking.[/sblock]


----------



## ghostcat (May 13, 2012)

Hardnose nods to Rork to show he understands. He then slowly and quietly draws his sword but otherwise does not move.


----------



## Deuce Traveler (May 16, 2012)

The sounds stop as Rork approaches.  He walks up close to the end of the row of barrels when he encounters a snarling and unsurprised mutated rat.  The creature appeared to have been sniffing at some of the foodstuffs from a chewed hole in the bottom of a barrel when interrupted from its meal.

OOC: There is only one so far.  Roll for init.


----------



## Fangor the Fierce (May 18, 2012)

Needles had watched the others trying to be cautious and careful, yet didn't point out the obvious missteps that they seemed to do.  Instead, he kept his eyes peeled and weapon ready, just in case...


----------



## Caim (May 18, 2012)

Rork is caught off guard by the rat and nearly fires the readied arrow.


----------



## Deuce Traveler (May 22, 2012)

The mutated rat moves first, attacking Rork before the rest of the stunned party can think to act.  It lunges forward with a loud hiss, pink tongue curled back to reveal a set of yellow, foam-filled fangs.  The rat barely slices Rork's leg but he feels an unnatural burning sensation along the small scratch (-1 hp to Rork).  The hissing sound seems to alert other hidden rats as other hissing and the scramble of claws is heard in other parts of this 20 foot wide by 70 foot long storage room.

Init:
Rat: 15
Rork: 14
Needles: 12
Fergus: ?
Hardnose: ?

OOC: Everyone else up.  Rork needs to make a DC 11 Fortitude check.


----------



## Fenris (May 23, 2012)

Fergus mutters a curse under his breath as he hurries up to Rork, axe at the ready. 

OOC: Not sure iif I can close the distance, but double move if I can't


----------



## Deuce Traveler (May 23, 2012)

OOC: Fergus can close the distance.  Roll action as well as init.  Same for everyone else.  It's hit roll time.


----------



## Fenris (May 25, 2012)

Fergus charges is and take a swing at the rat.


----------



## Caim (May 25, 2012)

Rork cringes as the rat bites into his leg. "Ya filthy little bastard."

[sblock=OOC]Move 10 ft. back and shoot an arrow.[/sblock]
[sblock=You have Dysentery]Thanks alot natural 1's...[/sblock]


----------



## Fangor the Fierce (May 25, 2012)

Needles heard the sound, as it began to rise in strength.  There were more than ust the one rat they now see, and they would soon be upon him and his allies.  Quickly thinking on it, he grabs two packs from his pack and tosses them out towards the sounds. 

As the two packs fly out, they hit the ground and break open, spilling their contents out onto the flooring.  Pieces of bread, cheeses, butter dried fruits and some meat hit the ground, scattering all over.  His rations weren't to be eaten anytime soon, as he hopes it was just enough to cause the foes to stop, take notice, and give them a chance to fight amongst themselves.


----------



## Deuce Traveler (May 25, 2012)

Rork feels strangely sick, but the feeling subsides... for now.  His attack is enough to slice the beast, and Fergus' mighty swing turn it into a nasty wall-splattered lining of crimson grease.  The party gathers in close as five more of the creatures appear from behind barrels at a distances of twenty to thirty feet away.

Needles' quick thinking buys the group a few seconds as the vicious and overly large rats stop to smell the tossed food.  However, they are too well-fed on the contents of the nearby barrels and the pause is only momentary.

OOC: Needles just brought your group a few seconds of time to formulate your plan and make a free round of preparations.  The dire rats attack again starting next round.


----------



## ghostcat (May 26, 2012)

*OOC:*


Apologies for being tardiness of posting of late. We have had family over. They've gone home now, so, hopefully, things will be back to normal






Hardnose is surprised by the appearance of the rat. Then just has he was about to subdue it so they could collect it, he saw its poison bite. By the time he had got his thoughts together, Fergus had splattered it. Whereupon five more rats appeared.

"Don't forget we are supposed to collect some rat but I don't think they are much use if they have poison bites. he says. Looking at the vicious rats still left, he continues So does anyone have a plan. I think we ought to back up and lure them into the steam trap.


----------



## Fenris (May 26, 2012)

ghostcat said:


> *OOC:*
> 
> 
> Apologies for being tardiness of posting of late. We have had family over. They've gone home now, so, hopefully, things will be back to normal
> ...




"We get paid for live and dead, more for living. The steam is a good idea if we want to have a fighting retreat. How fast can we get a cage set up I wonder?" asks Fergus


----------



## Deuce Traveler (May 31, 2012)

OOC: The cages fold open quite quickly.  They take a move action to set-up.


----------

